# Sommer 2004: Das Nl-traumschiff Sticht In See !!!



## fez (12. Oktober 2003)

Sichern auch Sie sich Ihren Platz an der Sonne  im FR- DH- und Trail-Ressort der Superlative in Portes Du Soleil / Morzine / Les Gets !!!!  

Erleben Sie unvergessliche Stunden mit ebenso Verrückten wie Sie selbst, mit rauschenden Downhillfesten, Trailkilometern satt, Sonnenschein ohne Ende, Wein, Keinweib und Gesang !

Warum für teures Geld nach Whistler wenn die Alpen vor der Tür liegen !

9 permanente DH-Strecken
22 Lifte und Gondeln
Trails ooooohne Ende für JEDEN !!!
580 km (!!!) Freeride-Pisten 


Organisiert wird diese unvergessliche Kaffefahrt von Frank und Bernhard, zwei gestandenen Karlsruher Bergradlern. 

Geplant sind:
-	Aufentahltsdauer ca. 4-5 Tage (Anfahrt Freitag Nacht, Rückreise Di oder Mi.-Abend)
-	Übernachtung auf einem noch aufzutreibenden Zeltplatz
-	Biketransport in fezens Anhänger

Noch nicht fest steht der Termin. Auf jeden Fall sollte sich Ihr Wunschtermin im Juli, August, evtl. September (falls dort die Bahnen noch offen sind) befinden. 

BITTE TEILEN SIE UNS IHREN WUNSCHTERMIN MIT !!!!


Informationen zu diesm Gebiet finden sich:
-	in der aktuellen Mountainbike rider
-	in irgendeinem uralten Mountainbike (wird von mir noch als pdf online gestellt werden)
-	hier, und hier

Also lasst euch nicht lumpen - checkt eure 2004er Terminkalender !


----------



## liebesspieler (12. Oktober 2003)

sweeeeet home aaaalabahmaaa

wenn man sich auf august einigen könnte, wäre ich mit an bord. ich bin noch auf die schul-sommerferien angewießen, welche eben erst am 29. juli beginnen. sollte der termin passen, biete ich kombi mit klimaanlage und platz für noch 2 zusätzliche abfahrtsgeräte + einem sitzplatz, wunschweise an spaßinteressierten bergaufbremser. nur solange der vorrat reicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (12. Oktober 2003)

hat zwar noch viel zeit aber mir wärs lieb wenns in den sommerferien statt finden würde! (<--- eben auch noch schüler)
auto hab ich selber noch keins da ich da erst 17 bin. wär also auf nen fahrplatz angewiesen der natürlich ausreichend bezahlt wird 

MfG


----------



## nils (12. Oktober 2003)

Da können wir auch droppen üben, 1m schaff ich schon 


> (...) and a total vertical drop of 4273m. (...)



Melde Extrembock an!

Ich weiß aber noch nicht genau, wann da Klausuren sind und wann oder ob dann schon gleich Dipl.arbeit, und überhaupt soweit im vorraus, da muß man ja denken...
ich sag jetzt einfach mal Mitte August.

Die Franzosen haben auch soweit ich weiß immer nur bis zum 15. August Ferien. D.h. danach wär vielleicht etwas weniger los...


----------



## grobis (12. Oktober 2003)

coole idee.....

mir haben einige leute aus saas fee schon von der gigantischen
streckenauswahl erzählt.
unbedingt sehenswert...... 

ob das bei mir klappt, kann ich noch nicht sagen, muss erst mal
den jahresurlaub daheim besprechen. 
ausserdem startet in drei wochen die wintersaison  


@fez: im september ist es mit campen vielleich nicht mehr so tolle,
denn da kann es in den bergen schon ziemlich kalt werden. normalerweise
schneit es im September schon mal in die hochtallagen runter.
aber wenn die anzahl der mitfahrer ungefähr klar ist, kann man
auch für relativ wenig geld um diese jahreszeit ne chalet
anmieten. 

gruss grobis


----------



## fez (13. Oktober 2003)

Sommerferien Ba.-Wü. 2004: 29.07.-11.09

Stimmt Grobis, September fällt flach ! Kann dann schon saukalt werden in den Alpen (hab mal ne Ortler-Umrundung gemacht, das Stilfserjoch mussten wir mit 20 cm Neuschneee überqueren...)


----------



## Froschel (13. Oktober 2003)

wie sieht`s denn mit Juni aus?, ist bei mir eigentlich die beste Zeit. Ich denke in der Hautsaison ist dort die Hölle los und man fährt sich gegenseitig über den Hals.
August wird`s bei mir eher nicht klappen, Juli is noch ok. Armin aus MA hat auch schon Interesse angemeldet.


Für die nichtdownhiller ist auch bestens gesorgt(ich bin ja sozusagen auch keiner) dort gibt`s halt ne Unmenge von Trails die einfach goilo sind. Und je nach Lust und Laune fährt man mit dem Sessellift hoch oder strengt seine Wadaln ein bißchen an.
Also durchaus auch etwas für die alten Säcke unter uns (wie ich).
Und Abends lassen wir dann die Kuh fliegen


----------



## fez (13. Oktober 2003)

soweit ich das übers Inet in Erfahrung bringen konnte laufen da noch keine Bahnen (?)


----------



## crossie (13. Oktober 2003)

*interessehab*


meld mich auch mal an.... 

brauch aber dann mein anderes noch nicht vorhandenes bike, weil mit streeter da langfahrn macht glaube ich keinen spass....

cheers
crossie


----------



## fez (13. Oktober 2003)

bis Sommer 2004 ist noch ne Weile hin ))


----------



## crossie (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *bis Sommer 2004 ist noch ne Weile hin )) *



da haste recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (13. Oktober 2003)

*hinmuss!*

Ich melde natürlich auch verschärfte Lust an,
kann jedoch noch nicht so ganz abschätzen, wie die Termine der Klausuren liegen!

BTW, bis dahin sollte mein Gefährt auch funktionieren 

fff


----------



## liebesspieler (13. Oktober 2003)

maadddinnnnnn wann bekomm ich mein soulride? bin hot druff


----------



## Trailrider79 (13. Oktober 2003)

@fez: hat dich die rider inspiriert?

bock hätt ich schon, bis dahin bin ich auf jeden fall wieder fit. hab erst ab ca 15. august 2004 wieder zeit, davor is praxissemester angesagt

gruß jörg


----------



## fez (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trailrider79 _
> *@fez: hat dich die rider inspiriert ?*



Nö, Eddie Wagner vom Mountainbike Magazin vor Urzeiten...


----------



## tobi (13. Oktober 2003)

*auchwill* - Melde hiermit auch Interesse!!! Neune permanente Downhill Strecken hört sich gut an. 

Zum Termin kann ich nix sagen und äußere ich auch noch keinen Wunsch da ich noch keinen Plan habe was ich in der Zeit mache/arbeite. Aber irgendwie bieg ich das dann schon hin.


----------



## tigger_s (13. Oktober 2003)

Hy,

auch mitwill, mal schauen ob das was für mich ist.

Termin ziemlich egal, wenn ich es früh genug weiss kann ich es sicher einrichten. Ausser das 1. Juli Wochenende.....da wird auf alle Fälle Mopped gefahren.......

Grüssle
dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (13. Oktober 2003)

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt  was daraus wird,  bin schwer interessiert denn seit Samstag habe ich ja meine neuen Handschuh 661 Descend sowie TSG Knee und Ellbow Guards, die sind schon ganz heiß auf einen Testlauf  aber vorher muß ich das erst mal meiner Frau und Sohn beibringen oder Schmackhaft machen


----------



## StephaneW (14. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich bin seit Jahren Anfang Juli dort, für die Freeraid Classic www.freeraidclassic.com, eine Art grosse Tour mit alle Pariser die zum ersten Mal im Gebirg rumfahren...
Dieses Jahr war sogar meine Freundin dabei.
Es ist die offizielle Eröffnungm der Saison, vorher ist meistens alles geschlossen.

Sonst ist es aber ganz ruhig, es ist nur In Juli und August ein wenig was los, es staut aber nie.
Man trifft dort eine Menge Engländer die riesige Kona und Orange fahren.

Aber tolles Gebiet, geile DH Strecken überall, nicht so technisch wie in Wildbad, eher schnellere. Für jeder geignet.


A propos DH, ich war in La Bresse für die Finale des französisches DH-Cup, und habe dort bei Global Racing eingekauft. Ich habe ein Paar Michelin Reifen übrig, für geile Preise. Meldet euch per mail falls Interesse.

30 euros:
1 comp24 2.5 
2 comp32 2.8 


25 euros:
2 comp16 2.5 
1 mud 2.1


Stéphane.


----------



## liebesspieler (14. Oktober 2003)

hat mich schon immer mal interessiert, was die 32er taugen. biste die jemals gefahren?


----------



## [email protected]!t (14. Oktober 2003)

wieviele menschen gedenken sie mitzunehmen ?


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2003)

solch eine berückende Schönheit wie Dich findet sich immer ein Plätzchen !


----------



## StephaneW (14. Oktober 2003)

@Liebespieler

Getestet habe ich sie bis jetzt noch nicht, ich muss unbedingt mal noch nach Wildbad fahren.
Ich habe gehört dass es Probleme mit dem Schlepplift gibt ???


Aber anscheinend sind die Schlappen schon gut:
http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Tire/product_80171.shtml

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Trailrider79 (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von StephaneW _
> *@Liebespieler
> 
> Getestet habe ich sie bis jetzt noch nicht, ich muss unbedingt mal noch nach Wildbad fahren.
> ...



schlepplift ist anscheinend vorletztes wochenende repariert worden, hab ich aber nicht drauf geachtet, als ich am sonntag dort war, also besser mal im bikers paradise anrufen


----------



## fez (16. Oktober 2003)

das es auf der Hin- und Rückfahrt nicht regnet. Denn steht man erstmal so 8-10 h auf der Ladefläche kanns einem ganz schön ungemütlich werden ! Um die Reiseleitung braucht ihr euch aber keine Gedanken machen da Bernhard und ich vorne im trockenen sitzen. Und der dritte Platz vorne ist schon durch eines unserer Groupies besetzt, sorry....


----------



## liebesspieler (16. Oktober 2003)

der jörg is das gewöhnt als student


----------



## Waldgeist (17. Oktober 2003)

und der hinten schiebt das Ganze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (17. Oktober 2003)

klar, das is doch udo bölts


----------



## nobs (17. Oktober 2003)

frag mich nur wer der Groupie ist, kann der etwa auch Schrauben


----------



## fez (24. Oktober 2003)

kann *die* schrauben...


----------



## Wooly (26. Oktober 2003)

ey isch will auch mitt aba hallo !!! Ich fände Juni & Juli allerdings auch interessanter als August. Melde mich hiermit teminlich unbekannterweise mit Weib und Hund an.


----------



## nobs (27. Oktober 2003)

> _unbekannterweise mit Weib und Hund an. [/B]_


_

hört hört, kommst du jezt mit Tandem  

Halo Markus schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören_


----------



## Froschel (27. Oktober 2003)

Hi Marcus,
wir dachten schon die die Mexikaner  hätten Chilli con Carne aus dir gemacht.
Dann kann`s ja bald wieder los gehn mit Schei$$wetterradln und so, also bis denne............


----------



## Froschel (27. Oktober 2003)

man sollte so langsam schon mal den Termin festmachen damit man sich das ganze schon einrichten kann.

Ich mach mal  Vorschlag:

11.-15. Juni  (Fr-Di) +- 2Wochen

Da ist dann auch bestimmt nicht so die Hölle los.

Was meint ihr.......?????


----------



## fez (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Juni ist nix, da fahren noch keine Bahnen*


----------



## fez (27. Oktober 2003)

*Juni / Juli:* 
Marcus

*August:* 
Liebesspieler: Sommerferien (ab 29.07.04)
RockThaHouse: dito
Nils: ab Mitte August
Trailrider: dito (ab 15.)

*kein Terminwunsch* 
croissant
Nobs
Tobi 
Tigger_S
Grobis
fez


Es wäre sinnvoll wenn sich bitte alle Interessenten selbst in *HARTE Interessenten* und *WEICHE Interessenten* einordnen. 

*HARTE Interessenten*: "*Ich gehe unter allen Umständen mit !* Ich werde frühzeitig diese WE in meinen Terminplan eintragen und knallhart durchsetzen. Widerstände durch Freundin/Ehefrauen/Eltern/Sekretärin/Uni usw. sind dazu da überwunden oder durch Integration in die Gesamtplanung gelöst zu werden. (Ereignisse welche nicht in meiner Macht liegen. z.B. Krankheit, Naturkatastophen usw. natürlich ausgeschlossen...)"

*WEICHE Interessenten*: "Ich würde eigentlich ganz gerne mitgehen, wenns allerdings nicht klappt - na ja, egal."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (27. Oktober 2003)

ein HARTER


----------



## Trailrider79 (27. Oktober 2003)

bin einer von der ganz harten sorte, aber das wißt ihr ja schon    

bei mir is das mit dem termin halt so ne sache. ich bin höchstwahrscheinlich ab märz für 5 1/2 monate im ausland. wenn ich nach spanien kommen sollte, dann kann ich mir bestimmt auch im juli mal nen paar tage frei nehmen. sollte es mich allerdings nach taiwan/malaysia oder so verschlagen, dann kann ich halt net mal eben schnell rüberfliegen;-) ab ca 15.8. bin ich dann aber wieder im lande und ab diesem zeitpunkt eines terminvorschlages dann nen ganz harter


----------



## ykcor (27. Oktober 2003)

ihr kennt mich eh alle... ich bin ja sowieso der härteste... 
 bei mir musst du in die liste *Ereignisse welche nicht in meiner Macht liegen* dazu schreiben:

ohne eine mitfahr gelegenheit bin ich dazu gezwungen leider gottes hierzubleiben.   

aber ich mein ich bin ja der härteste, von dem her fahr ich halt mit dem bike da runter 


MfG


----------



## Froschel (27. Oktober 2003)

.........man nennt mich auch BB el  Diamond.............

bei mir ist ab mitte Aug. definitiv nix. Anfang Juli ist auch ganz ok.
Nur Ende Juli Anfang August ist halt ne Schweinehitze, auch in den Alpen. Da muß ich dann immer so viel Bier trinken, daß ich nicht mehr fahren kann.


----------



## liebesspieler (27. Oktober 2003)

also in meinem terminbereich bin ich aber hart wie krupp stahl, da kannste aber einen druff lassen 

und rockdahouze: wie oftn noch, wenn wir nen termin finden, wo wir beide zeit haben, dann findet sich da unter jeden umständen einer, der nen kuscheliges plätzchen für dich hat, ich zB hätte auf JEDENFALL einen. also schnauze bitte


----------



## ykcor (27. Oktober 2003)

ich wollt ja nur nich vergessen werden.   ich will ja auch meinen spass    

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (27. Oktober 2003)

parrrdeyy


----------



## tobi (27. Oktober 2003)

Zwischen hart und weich ;-)

Ne im ernst. Hab noch keine Ahnung was bei mir nächstes Jahr beruflich abgeht. Mein Ausbildung ist im Mai vorbei und was danach kommt weiss ich noch nicht. Außerdem bin ich niemand der weit im vorraus plant.

Wenns bei mir Terminlich hinhaut bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! Terminvorschläge überlass ich euch.


----------



## nils (27. Oktober 2003)

*HARTES WEICHEI*

und ab August total *HART*


----------



## nobs (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Juni / Juli:
> Marcus
> 
> ...


----------



## fez (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich sehe ernste Probleme auf uns zu kommen, Bernhard.


----------



## grobis (27. Oktober 2003)

so dann gebe ich auch einen terminwunsch ab:
anfang bis mitte juli wäre super.... 

mitte august ist überall sommerferien, da ist es wohl teurer und auch voller, sprich viele wanderer.... 

gruss grobis


----------



## Froschel (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Ich sehe ernste Probleme auf uns zu kommen, Bernhard. *



sieht so aus.....Ich denke wir müssen einfach einen Termin festlegen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Die gibt`s nämlich immer.


----------



## ykcor (28. Oktober 2003)

oder halt einen termin wo die meisten können. alle wirst ehh nich unter einen hut bringen... 

MfG


----------



## fez (28. Oktober 2003)

Eine Möglichkeit: Erstes August-WE

- Da wären die Schüler mit drin

- Bernhard 

- vielleicht können Nobs und Marcus das auch einrichten ? Come on, noch soviel Planungsspielraum bis dorthin !!!

-  Nils, meinst Du Du könntest da vielleicht doch ? Und wenns nur für ein verlängertes WE z.B. bis Montag ist ? (Die Anfahrt aus Freiburg sollte wohl in 4 h machbar sein (..?)

- Trailrider könnte, wenn er denn in Europa bleibt und die nötige Zeit + Geld opfert evtl. auch.


----------



## Froschel (28. Oktober 2003)

Nur ist die Frage ob man in dieser Zeit für die Campingplätze reservieren muß. Evtl. steht man dann nämlich vor Ort und bekommt kein Platz mehr, oder muß erst ewigkeiten anfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (28. Oktober 2003)

zur not quetschen wir uns mit allen zelten/wohnwägen auf zwei oder drei plätze  machen ne große wagenburg wie damals im wilden westen      

ich glaub net, daß dort so dermaßen viel los sein wird, daß alles ausgebucht is, aber man kann ja mal beim touri-büro nachfragen, wie das letztes jahr um diese zeit so war und wie man am besten vorgeht


----------



## fez (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trailrider79 _
> *zur not quetschen wir uns mit allen zelten/wohnwägen auf zwei oder drei plätze*



Aah, hoffentlich werden die Nächte schön kalt - dann können wir kuscheln !!!


----------



## Trailrider79 (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *
> 
> Aah, hoffentlich werden die Nächte schön kalt - dann können wir kuscheln !!!  *



au ja, ringelpiez mit anfassen


----------



## liebesspieler (28. Oktober 2003)

ehm....scusi....


----------



## Trailrider79 (28. Oktober 2003)

äääähhhhhmmmmm, ich darf zitieren:


> _Original geschrieben von liebesspieler _
> *
> und rockdahouze: wie oftn noch, wenn wir nen termin finden, wo wir beide zeit haben, dann findet sich da unter jeden umständen einer, der nen kuscheliges plätzchen für dich hat, ich zB hätte auf JEDENFALL einen. also schnauze bitte  *



und jetzt sag du noch ein wort


----------



## nobs (28. Oktober 2003)

also ich kann so ziemlich alles einrichten bei der Zeit die uns noch bleibt


----------



## nils (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *-  Nils, meinst Du Du könntest da vielleicht doch ? Und wenns nur für ein verlängertes WE z.B. bis Montag ist ? (Die Anfahrt aus Freiburg sollte wohl in 4 h machbar sein (..?)
> *



Ich weiß halt noch nicht genau, wann die Klausuren sind. Die werden irgendwann im Juli sein. Da das dann aber hoffentlich meine letzten Klausuren sein werden und dann noch eine Dipl. Arbeit ins Haus steht kann ich nichts definitiveres als August sagen. Schon im April müsste ich aber etwas mehr wissen
Wenns nicht in die Klausurzeit (oder irgend so eine *tschuldigung* bekackte Blockveranstaltung) fällt, ist ein verlängertes Wochenende aber kein Problem (sag ich jatzt mal so).

Gruß


----------



## fez (29. Oktober 2003)

Freitag-Abend 30.07.04 - Dienstag 03.08.04

Was halten werte Herren davon ?


----------



## StephaneW (29. Oktober 2003)

Macht euch keine Sorgen es ist nie zu viel los, ausser während der Freeraidclassic, 3 Tage angang Juli.
Sonst wird es immer genug Plätze auf dem Campingplatz geben.

Schulferien sind in Frankreich von Ende Juni bis Anfang September, des spielt aber keine Rolle.

Nur die Anfahrt Freitag abends könnte schwierig sein. Es ist so schon viel los, und im Sommer ist eine Riesige Baustelle bei einem Tunnel in der Schweiz geplant.
Ich würde vorschlagen schon am Donnerstag abend los zu fahren, oder Samstag ganz früh.

Des habe ich letztes Jahr gemacht, mit meiner Freundin um 4h losgefahren, kurz vor 8 war ich in Chatel. 

Was es zum Beispiel in Chatel zu finden gibt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (29. Oktober 2003)

find ich gut...


----------



## Froschel (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Freitag-Abend 30.07.04 - Dienstag 03.08.04
> 
> Was halten werte Herren davon ? *



is gebongt, hab`s mir schon auf die Stirn gebrannt

.....frühstart find ich schei.....
aber es müssen ja nicht alle zum gleichen Zeitpunkt runter


----------



## fez (29. Oktober 2003)

*30.07.04 - 03.08.04*   


Jetzt gehts an die Heimarbeit....


----------



## liebesspieler (29. Oktober 2003)

da simma dabeeeeeiiii


----------



## Froschel (29. Oktober 2003)

was meinst du mit Heimarbeit........


----------



## Triple F (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *  was meinst du mit Heimarbeit........  *



Naja, das BigHit wird man wohl im jetzigen Zustand nicht in Fronkreisch sehen. Da wird bestimmt noch gebastelt 

Perfekt, dass ein Termin steht, dann kann ich mal definitiv schauen, was Sache ist. Bock hätte ich schon..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (29. Oktober 2003)

wie schon gesagt, siehts bei mir an diesem termin wohl eher schlecht aus, da ich da noch im praxissemester stecke. jetzt muß ich sowieso erstmal abwarten, wo ich hinkomme, und dann kann ich weiterguggn


----------



## liebesspieler (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> 
> Naja, das BigHit wird man wohl im jetzigen Zustand nicht in Fronkreisch sehen. Da wird bestimmt noch gebastelt
> *


du bist doch nicht etwa so naiv zu glauben, dass der frank dann noch sein bighit hat! 
was meinst du, was für schnäppchen hinter jeder ecke ihm auflauern!


----------



## fez (29. Oktober 2003)

aber ich weiss auch was:

möglicher Zeltplatz 

Mit "Heimarbeit" meinte ich diesen Termin seinen Lieben näherzubringen und fest im Terminplaner zu verankern...


----------



## Sethimus (29. Oktober 2003)

hmm termin is schlecht, an dem woe is normal traditionell die nature one, wenn dann waer ich erst ab mo dabei


----------



## Trailrider79 (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sethimus _
> *hmm termin is schlecht, an dem woe is normal traditionell die nature one, wenn dann waer ich erst ab mo dabei *



wer will den bei diesem alternativ-angebot schon auf ne techno-fete


----------



## liebesspieler (29. Oktober 2003)

umz umz umz umz


----------



## Sethimus (29. Oktober 2003)

ich, ausserdem geh ich ja ne woche runter


----------



## nobs (29. Oktober 2003)

Termin ist festgeschrieben, freu mich das wir so früh schon einen Nenner Finden


----------



## Froschel (3. November 2003)

neuer mitfahrkandidat: 
Armin aus dem Mannheim


----------



## Trailrider79 (2. Dezember 2003)

es gibt bei mir vorläufige neuigkeiten. und zwar positiver art was diese veranstaltung angeht.

ich werde wohl bis märz nicht fit genug sein, um ins ausland zu gehen. ich hab da noch zwei bewerbungen in spanien laufen, und wenn ich eine stelle dort bekomme, gehe ich halt trotzdem. und von spanien würd ich dann auf jeden fall zur traumschiff-ausfahrt dazustoßen. sollte ich jedoch keine stelle in spanien bekommen, dann werde ich halt nochmal ein semester studieren und dann im wintersemester, sprich im september ins ausland gehen. also mit malaysia oder ähnlichem ists nächsten sommer nichts, das heißt wohl zum momentanen zeitpunkt bin ich dabei! fehlt mir nur noch das giant ac;-) aber das wird anfnag des jahres zu meinem nicht mehr vorhandenen fuhrpark hinzustoßen;-)

und dann hab ich noch nen potentiellen teilnehmer aus ulm anzmelden;-) vielleicht werden es auch noch mehr;-)

gruß jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (2. Dezember 2003)

wer ist denn der/die ulmer?


----------



## Trailrider79 (2. Dezember 2003)

der eine heiße kandidat heißt marc, ist 23 lenze jung und fährt nen mountaincycle san andreas. 
vielleicht kommen noch nen paar xtreme-wheeler dazu, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, jedoch sind im sommer halt andauernd rennen, so daß sie auch schon "verplant2 sein könnten


----------



## liebesspieler (2. Dezember 2003)

wer will sich denn solchem stress aussetzen, wenn er auch chilligen freeride betreiben könnte


----------



## Trailrider79 (3. Dezember 2003)

das sind halt die vollblut-racer wie der mario oder simon 

aber zum beispiel beim bebbo könnt ichs mir vorstellen, aber ob er zeit hat, keine ahnung


----------



## SaschaW (14. Dezember 2003)

Frage:

Was kostet das ganze ca.??(bin nämlich armer Schüler    )

Würde gerne mittkommen wenns im August wäre, und es noch ne mitfahrgelegenheit gibt.


MfG Sascha


----------



## Trailrider79 (14. Dezember 2003)

termin steht schon fest, schau einfach mal auf einen der vorderen seiten, ich glaube den das wochenende um den 30.7.04 im gedächtnis zu haben. mitfahrgelegenheiten ergeben sich bestimmt welche. kosten? keine ahnung, aber sicher net teurer als ne woche ballermann, dafür jedoch mit vieeeeeel mehr spaß;-)


----------



## fez (14. Dezember 2003)

rechne also soviel Geld wie wenn du mit Deinen Kumpels zum zelten gehst: Zeltplatz, Liftkarte (ist aber relativ günstig dort), Happi-Happi, bisschen Benzin....

Gruss Frank


----------



## liebesspieler (15. Dezember 2003)

ich hab ja nichtmal nen zelt 
naja, sowas wird sich auftreiben lassen müssen


----------



## Trailrider79 (15. Dezember 2003)

das kriegen wir shcon hin, muß mal schauen, ob ich unser zelt nach spanien mitnehme, wenn ich gehen sollte;-) ansonsten hab ich auch kein zelt;-)
aber das wird schon passen, sollte kein problem werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (15. Dezember 2003)

is ja sommer, das heißt naked-outdoor-sleeping yuuhaaaaaaa


----------



## SaschaW (15. Dezember 2003)

ok, adnn fang ich schonmal an zu sparen 

Ich hätte nen drei mann zelt da.....

Mfg Sascha


----------



## spezi light (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi Ihr,
ich klink mich jez auch mal ein. Hätte auch starkes Interesse und das Geldproblem hat sich bis dahin sicher erledigt weil ich dann Zivi oder sonstwas arbeit, aber so en kleinen kostenvoranschlag wär trotzdem interessant. 
Sind wir dann immer alle in einer Gruppe unterwegs?
Sind die Sachen auch mit nem Hardtail fahrbar(bis dahin hoffentlich Fully)?
Fragen über Fragen und deshalb bitte alle beantworten, achso ich bin dann zu der Zeit 19 und kann dann schon auf mich selbst aufpassen obwohl ichs manchmal nich aufs klo schaff 
ne schreibt mal was ihr meint
mfg Alex


----------



## fez (18. Dezember 2003)

Kostenvoranschlag:

3 x Übernachten auf dem Zeltplatz ca. 30 - 60  (?)
Liftkarte 3 x: 60  (?)
Happi-Happi: [email protected] vielleicht 30  (?)
Benzinkosten: ca 20  (?)
Unvorhergesehenes: ca. 50  ()

Alles zusammen vielleicht 140-200  (?)


Gruppenbildung:
ich denke es wird sich schnell herausschälen wer auf welche Art Strecken Lust hat und wer mit wem gut kann. Dass wir immer alle alles gemeinsam fahren werden ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich )

Hardteil: mit Sicherheit kann man dort auch auf die harte Tour Spass haben. Ich für meinen Teil ziehe aber das Fully vor....

Gruss Frank


----------



## fez (18. Dezember 2003)

Film


----------



## liebesspieler (18. Dezember 2003)

benzinkosten 20? hey, ich hab kein 3l-lupo 

aber mit 200-250 würd ich auch rechnen

find das aber im rahmen, wird dafür sicher ne klasse woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (18. Dezember 2003)

fürs mitfahren


----------



## spezi light (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi, 
250-300 euronen 
hmm ich denk ich geh mit. das wird sicher geil!!! Also plant mich ma ein. sags gleich zelt hab ich keins. man kann ja sicher auch mal für einen tag da en fully ausleihen oder was meints ihr?
alex


----------



## liebesspieler (18. Dezember 2003)

mh, in dem film sind ja nur wiesen-/waldwege
haben die nicht auch richtige trails?


----------



## grobis (18. Dezember 2003)

sali zusammen,

also der liftpass wird bei drei tagen garantiert billiger, wie im winter beim skifahren.
dann kommen noch die kosten für die autobahn-vignette in der schweiz pro auto hinzu. kostenpunkt sfr 40.-, das entspricht ca. 27.-
alternativ, wie in frankreich auf die landstrasse ausweichen, ist meiner meinung nach nicht sinnvoll, denn da verdoppelt sich die fahrtzeit locker, so dass man anstatt 3 std dann 6 oder 7 stunden braucht.
tip: die vignette im sperrmüll für 20.- kaufen und danach weiterverkaufen.
der umweg über frankreich ist wohl nicht viel besser, entweder autobahngebühren bezahlen oder lange über landstrassen fahren.

gruss grobis


----------



## Trailrider79 (19. Dezember 2003)

sooo, hab grad noch mal die diesjährige mtb-rider mit dem special über portes du soleil rausgekramt.

wichtige infos wie z.b. die öffnungszeiten der lifte findet man unter 
portes du soleil 

eine tageskarte für alle lifte der region kostet 13 !!!!!! 
ein sechstagepass kostet 50.
dafür zahlt ihr für die verpflegung ordentlich drauf: dier gastronomie ist ganz schön teuer. ......
wer den letzten lift verpaßt muss schieben;-)


so, das waren mal ausschnitte aus dem text aus der rider.

das video find ich so mal ganz nett, aber so ein bissl mehr singletrail darfs dann schon sein;-)
benzinkosten 20? hhhhmmm, von almeria bis in die schweiz ca 2000km, macht irgendwie bei mir 300;-) aber egal, vielleicht fahr ich ja auch von deutschland aus, das entscheidet sich im januar.
heieieiei, das wird aber ne stressige anreise aus spanien, der routenplaner hat mir 17:46min vorausgesagt, autsch;-)
aber was tut man nicht alles für die ausschüttung von glückshormonen;-)


----------



## Trailrider79 (19. Dezember 2003)

hab mir gerade nochmal den artikel durchgelesen und will euch natürlich ein paar nützliche details nicht verweigern.

...mit hilfe der karte so eine art orientierung bekommen.unsere kleine touristenkarte ist eher die sparversion, die wichtigsten details, sprich lifte und downhill-strecken sind aber drauf, wer gern auf nummer sicher geht, sollte sich auf alle fälle eine detailgetreue wanderkarte zulegen......

das wär glaub schon sinnvoll, wenn wir uns ne gescheite karte oder auch mehrere, für die verschiedenen gruppen gönnen würden, oder? stichwort sammelbestellung?

...noch längst nicht haben wir alles erfahren, was portes du soleil zu bieten hatm ein wochenende ist dafür einfach zu kurz. hier kann man es locker eine woche aushalten und dabei immer neue möglichkeiten entdecken. deshalb steht fest, wir müssen unbedingt noch einmal hierher!....

also wirds bei mir wohl eher ein ausgedehntes wochenende, muss halt schauen, wie lange ich von almeria hin und zurückbrauche, aber 4 tage biken sind denk ich das mindeste, was man sich gönnen sollte.

so long, gruß jörg


----------



## fez (19. Dezember 2003)

den wir letztes WE beim Shorle kennengelernt haben war schon dort - und meinte dass man nach 3 Tagen exzessiven biken eh platt ist.... Ich denke 4 Tage sind schon ok.


----------



## Skanker (21. Dezember 2003)

nabend zusammen,
also hab mir das mal in ruhe durchgelesen...ich bin vorerst en weicher da ich schüler ( 15 ) bin und meine eltern damit einverstanden sein sollten...aber hört sich aufjedenfall nett an


----------



## SaschaW (22. Dezember 2003)

Ich denk 4 tage sind sicher kein problem...

und die elternfrage hat sich auch schon erledigt 

Wenns klappt könnte ich evtl nen Anhänger für die Bikes anbieten, aber nur vielleicht, wenn mein Vater den neuen Anhänger dieses Jhr noch bestellt.

MfG Sascha


----------



## spezi light (23. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
@saschaw
die elternfrage ist geklärt. darf man trotzdem mal erfahren wie alt du eigentlich bist wegen der haftung wenn dir was passiert. will mich jez nich aufspielen nur mal fragen weil das sollte schon geklärt sein. wenn mich nich alles täuscht muss dann nämlich einer die verantwortung für dich unternehmen. 
mfg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (23. Dezember 2003)

auch schon drüber nachgedacht - muss mal meinen Anwalt fragen.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass wir eine Einverständniserklärung der Eltern benötigen - welche darin jegliche Haftung übernehmen.

Nochwas: Zell i.W. heisst das Zell im Winkel ? Dann hast Du es ja eine ganze Ecke bis Karlsruhe... Da wäre doch Saalbach-Hinterglemm und Konsorten 1000 x näher...(?)


----------



## Sherman (23. Dezember 2003)

Das soll wohl Zell im Wiesental sein ...


----------



## fez (23. Dezember 2003)

kenne ich nicht...

Zell im Winkel wär auch wirklich etwas eigenartig gewesen ))


----------



## Trailrider79 (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Sichern auch Sie sich Ihren Platz an der Sonne  im FR- DH- und Trail-Ressort der Superlative in Portes Du Soleil / Morzine / Les Gets !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



dann stell doch mal den bericht online, interessiert mich, was die damals vor urzeiten über das gebiet geschrieben haben 

gruß jörg


----------



## SaschaW (23. Dezember 2003)

Zell i.W.= Zell im Wiesental..ca. 25 km von Basel weg..

Ich werde im März 16.

Wie das mit Einverständnisserklärung is, keine ahnung..


----------



## ykcor (23. Dezember 2003)

in der mountainbike rider vom oktober 03 is auch was über LES GETS und sowas drin! ich probiers ma irgendwie digital zu kriegn 

MfG


----------



## ykcor (23. Dezember 2003)

seite1 
seite2 
seite3 
seite4 
seite5 

so. ich hoff des verstößt nich gegen des copy right.  hrhr
naja. wie oben geschrieben: OKTOBER ausgabe der mountainbike rider p.42 bis 47

MfG


----------



## fez (24. Dezember 2003)

leider in sehr schlechter Qualität da Scan von der Kopie + komprimiert: ici


----------



## Trailrider79 (24. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ROCKthaHOUSE _
> *seite1
> seite2
> seite3
> ...



da hätt ich mir das zitieren ja sparen können  hatte keinen scanner, sonst hätt ich das auch gemacht


yeeeehhaaaa, hab mir heut morgen mein neues radl bestellt, es is also die grundlage zur NL-traumschiff-ausfahrt gelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (24. Dezember 2003)

was is es den für eins?  

MfG


----------



## 520exc-racing (24. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ROCKthaHOUSE _
> *seite1
> seite2
> seite3
> ...




  Tut mir ja Leid, aber auf den Fotos kann ich kaum was im Zusammenhang lesen  

Versuch doch mal genau senkrecht zu knipsen, sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Trailrider79 (24. Dezember 2003)

das da


----------



## ykcor (24. Dezember 2003)

joa. dann knips ich noch ma schnell 

MfG


----------



## ykcor (24. Dezember 2003)

ich hoff jez is es ein weing übersichtlicher

seite1 
seite2 
seite3 
seite4 

MfG


----------



## 520exc-racing (24. Dezember 2003)

Sehr schön  

Jetzt komm ich auch in den Genuß

thx

tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (6. Januar 2004)

wann wirds mal wieder richtig sommer 
hab kei Lust mehr auf Schnee!


----------



## Trailrider79 (4. Februar 2004)

sooo, jetzt isses amtlich.

ich bin dabei!!!
mit spanien is nix, also werd ich die reise von deutscheland aus mit euch antreten;-)
neues bike fährt sich übrigens traumhaft


----------



## h.m. murdock (5. Februar 2004)

zerwas zamme
wollte die anmeldung durch Trailrider79 nur nochmal bestätigen, jaa ich binn der marc aus ulm.
als gimmik zu mir bekommt ihr: 
zelte - genügend (für max.:9-11person)
alukiste für da essen
kochzeugs für massig menschen (gazherd)
und was man sonst so zum kämpen gern hat(planen, seile, bierbänke)
wenn ihr noch was davon braucht, sagets oifach.
cu


----------



## Froschel (5. Februar 2004)

da wird ein Campingprofi zu uns stoßen.


----------



## liebesspieler (5. Februar 2004)

ein mann vom fach, sehr gut . willkommen in unserer beschaulichen reise-truppe.


----------



## freewheel_burning (17. Februar 2004)

Solli, 
n Zähflüssiger ,
wär au an der Sach interessiert, bin 15 und wenns ne Mitfahrgelegenheit gäb, wär i ganz gern dabei....


----------



## spezi light (12. März 2004)

wann ist das nochmal genau??? Hab jez keine Lust den ganzen Thread durchzulesen...
mfg alex


----------



## h.m. murdock (16. März 2004)

sachtmal jungz
was nemt ihr eigentlich an protektoren und helmen mit? ich solt mich da nämlich ausrüsten und wollte von euch wissen was ich mir da am besten her tu. ich breucht auf jeden fall noch n saftyjacked und n gscheiten helm (integral soltich schon nehmen oder)
danke für dir hilfe
cu marc


----------



## fez (16. März 2004)

mindestens

Integralhelm
Safety-Jacket
Knieschützer

ich trage auch noch eine Protektoren-Hose

Gruss Frank


----------



## freewheel_burning (16. März 2004)

Naja, n Safetyjacket werd ich wohl mitnehmen, n Integralhelm is auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, je nach Strecke is ne Protektorenhose ganz ok, muss aba net sein, und dann halt noch Knieschoner natürlich. Was hätts denn beim Helm preislich so im Sinn. Gibt neu alles zwischen 90 und 700, Nonames bei ebay noch billiger. Vielleicht kanns dir noch Knöchelschoner besorgen, ca. 30 bis 40.
MfG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (27. März 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Integralhelm
> Safety-Jacket
> Knieschützer



habsch ehh alles da 

mfG


----------



## Sethimus (29. März 2004)

hmm also ich kann den giro mad max 2 empfehlen, der kost grad noch 149,- bei mountainbikes.net, als der von '03, hab ihn in blau-weiss


----------



## liebesspieler (29. März 2004)

jo mad max is guter helm, hatte ich auch. nur ein detail nervt: die polster sind nicht herausnehmbar/waschbar.


----------



## Trailrider79 (31. März 2004)

an alle die unter 18 jahre alt sind:

fez und ich haben beschlossen, eine verzichts- und haftungsausschlußerklärung zu verfassen, und diese von euch und euren eltern unterschreiben zu lassen. das hat nichts mit "nicht-vertrauen" oder ähnlichem zu tun, sondern es ist vielmehr eine absicherung, daß uns als "erwachsenen"  nicht an den karren gefahren werden kann zwecks aufsichtspflicht bei verletzungen oder koma-abstürzen mit hilfe von alkohol. 

diese erklärung wird ein ausschlußkriterium sein, wer diese nicht unterschrieben mitbringt, bleibt daheim, oder gehört offiziell nicht unserer gruppe an und ist dann haftungstechnisch sein eigener herr.

ich hoffe, das klingt jetzt nicht allzu hart, jedoch wollen wir uns halt auch absichern. insofern hoffe ich auf euer verständnis und das eurer eltern

an alle erwachsenen: 
ich werde hoffentlich bis zum wochenende einen ersten entwurf dieser verzichtserklärung fertig haben und würde gerne meinungen/verbesserungsvorschläge von euch haben. also bitte schickt mir doch einfach eure email-adressen per pm.

soweit soll's das schon wieder gewesen sein, ich hoffe ich hab jetzt niemanden verschreckt  

gruß jörg


----------



## ykcor (31. März 2004)

also ich hab nix gegen. hauptsache ich darf mit... 
nee passt schon. is natürlich klar das ihr euch in so nem fall absichern wollt 

mfG


----------



## Sethimus (31. März 2004)

liebesspieler solang nur mein eigener mief drinsteckt is mir des egal, biste einmal drin riechst des find ich eh nemme


----------



## ykcor (3. April 2004)

LINK 


mfG


----------



## fez (3. April 2004)

mächtig Appetit dein Link ! Danke


----------



## liebesspieler (4. April 2004)

leck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (5. April 2004)

aufgrund unklarer gesetzeslage läßt die haftungsausschlusserklärung noch bis zur klärung der sachlage durch fez auf sich warten.

die bilder machen lust auf mehr


----------



## Sethimus (6. April 2004)

infos zum verantwortung fuer jugendliche uebernehmen (geht um lanparties, duerft hier aber ned anderst sein):

http://www.lanparty.de/faq/law?id=196&open=196
http://www.lanparty.de/faq/law?id=202&open=202
http://www.lanparty.de/faq/law?id=209&open=209
http://www.lanparty.de/faq/law?id=213&open=213


----------



## Trailrider79 (6. April 2004)

erstmal danke für die links. aber besser wir lassen das von jemandem klären, der ahnung von der sache hat. das neue haftungsgesetz is wohl ne ganze ecke schärfer als es bisher war


----------



## h.m. murdock (6. April 2004)

Tag auch,
also soweit mir bekannt sit gibt es keinen haftungsausschluss. ABER man haftet auch nur für sachen die man irgentwie zu verantworten hat.(farlässig oder vorsätzlich)   
wenn das also eine gemeinsame ausfahrt ohne feste tourenleitung und ohne struktur (verein u.ä.) ist kenn niemand wergen vernachlässigter aufsichtspflicht angeschi**en werden.   
NOCH EIN ABER: die "garanten stellung" (Nein keine granaten) ist nicht zu übersehen, diese hat nicht mit ausbildung oder sonstwas zu tun, sondern es dreht sich hierbei nur um die erfahrung die eine person hat. will heißen wenn sich  einer mit\neben euch auf di schwarze schmeißt und sich flach macht (egal wie alt!) wird im zweifel der mit der meisten erfahrung herangezogen.
passieren kann da auch blos bei grober farlässigkeit was, und das werden wir doch nie tun (bsp. kaputtes bike ausleihen)
ich schreib der juristischen abteilung das DAV noch unser problem, aber denke das die das genauso sehen, denn so was änliches hatten wir schonmal.
bis dahin zerbrecht euch mal nich den kopf,
cu marc


----------



## h.m. murdock (6. April 2004)

ich nochmal
sachtmal ich hab open gepostet von wegen protektores und so. jetzt wolt ich nach nem helm kucken... giro switchblöd, casco viper mx, also die mit abnehmbaren bügel Fand ich ganz gut,
aber ich hab gelesen wenn es einen zerlegt dan hat man mit den helmen außer steinen dreck und blut auchnoch plastik in der futterluke, welch trotztdem totalschrott ist. "another one bites the dust"
was haltet ihr davon, ich weiß noch nich wie das mit dem biken weiter geht; ich will fliegen (ä bissle wenigschtens) und mit dampf durch den wald gehen.
aber mit "echtem" fullface komm ich mir doch noch n bisschen overdressed vor.
ich will ja nich das jemand denkt ich will nur posen (denn die für große sprünge binn ich noch zu feige)

änlich verhält es sich mit dem suit aber da lass ich mir evl den 661"druckanzug"raus, den kann ich auch auf dem motobike anziehen.
habt dank für eure hilfe
cu marc


----------



## Sethimus (7. April 2004)

also ich glaub keiner denkt wenn er en fullface helm auf den strecken dort sieht dass du den nur zum posen aufhast....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.m. murdock (7. April 2004)

ich hoffe es gibt noch ein leben nach portes, und da hätt ich die poser gedanken. aber ich muss sagen das der raid am montag bei mir am hausberg auch anderst ausgehen hatte können. da hat sich son bild von ner nadelbaumrrinde sehr stark in meinem kopf eingeprägt (nur virtuell  )....
na ja schluss mit dem laut denken:
was haltet ihr vonn "casco viper mx" versus "661 full bravo 2"  und vor allen dingen wo kann ich diese s"pieep"ß dinger anprobieren!!!  
cu
marc


----------



## freewheel_burning (12. April 2004)

gibts überhaupt jemanden ausm süden, der einm im auto mitnehmen kann?? soweit ich mich erinnere, gibts hier ziemlich viele unter 18.... oder fahren die ganzen ulmer,.... einfach durch den süden??


----------



## ykcor (3. Mai 2004)

tut mir leid, aber ich muss wohl absagen...

ich hab jez kein rahmen mehr, vorerst kein geld für nen neuen und somit auch kein geld für den trip...    sorry

aber dafür kommt was richtig schoenes... irgendwann...    

mfG


----------



## fez (4. Mai 2004)

schade 

Hat die Schweisstelle an Deinem Bernest nicht gehalten ?


----------



## ykcor (4. Mai 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> schade
> 
> Hat die Schweisstelle an Deinem Bernest nicht gehalten ?




doch hat se... aber nuja... jez saftet der dämpfer halt.. und ehrlich gesagt regt mich des benest dann langsam auf.. is nen schoenes radl, sicher... aber nuja


----------



## liebesspieler (23. Mai 2004)

ehm - wann gehmers denn jetzt mal planungstechnisch an? lang isses wirklich nicht mehr hin.


----------



## ykcor (23. Mai 2004)

ich dacht doch 30.07.-03.08. oder sowas!?!

*edit* achja... wegen meim post oben dran... hat suich mittlerweile wieder alles geändert...  
ich geh mit.

mfG


----------



## liebesspieler (23. Mai 2004)

das sind meiner rechnung nach noch 2 monate/8 Wochen - man muss ja aber auch nciht alles auf den allerletzen drücker erledigen


----------



## ykcor (23. Mai 2004)

der wo bloed fragt fängt an... also


----------



## liebesspieler (24. Mai 2004)

... ach eigentlich drängelt das nun wirklich ja noch nicht so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (24. Mai 2004)

ich bin schon dafür, daß wir langsam mal an die planerei rangehen. sonst artet nachher alles wieder in ein ziemliches chaos aus, weil es manchen am 28.7. einfällt, sie brauchen noch dies und jenes.

@fez: was machen eigentlich deine bemühungen hinsichtlich der rechtslage? gibts da schon news?

desweiteren habe ich bis kurz vor unserem trip klausuren, da hab ich wichtigere dinge zu tun, als mich um wanderkarten, mitfahrzentrale und bremsbeläge,..... zu kümmern.

spontan fallen mir folgende punkte ein, die wir noch klären müssen:

 - welcher campingplatz
 - wer kommt von wann bis wann (zwecks mitfahrern)
 - wanderkarten
 - protektoren (falls noch jemand welche kaufen muss)
 - ganz wichtig: importieren wir gutes deutsches bier oder trinken wir franz. plörre     
 - wer nimmt werkzeug mit evtl auch drehmomentschlüssel zum nachziehen?

wem sonst noch was einfällt, bitte posten

gruß jörg


----------



## liebesspieler (24. Mai 2004)

also werkzeug werde ich so gut wie alles mitnehmen, was ich in die finger bekommen kann, das schließt auch nen montageständer mit ein, allerdings keinen drehmomentschlüssel. entweder jemand hat sowas, oder ich leg mir aus aktuellem anlass dann mal spontan einen zu.

- wie ist das jetzt mit zelten? ich habe nämlich keines, müsste ggf. noch eines leihen/kaufen. hat wer zu viele?


----------



## fez (24. Mai 2004)

packen wirs an..


- Zusatz-Auslands-Krankenversicherung (gibts günstig bei der Bank)

- Bikeständer und Werkzeug bringe ich mit, Drehmomentschlüssel Bernhard bitte

- Zeltplatz liegt auf einem Pässchen über Les Gets, soll laut Mechaniker Henrik bei Tächl (fährt wahrscheinlich auch mit) einfach zu finden sein.

- Haftungsauschluss ist noch in der Mache

- wer fährt wann mit wem ?  (Ich fahre Freitag-Nacht / Samstag-Morgen)

- Kartenmaterial kaufe ich (falls überhaupt) nötig vor Ort

- Kästchen Bier bringe ich auch mit


----------



## ykcor (24. Mai 2004)

also ich denk jeder sollt noch ein paar verschleissteile am bike mitbringen...

-bremsbeläge wie oben schon genannt wurde
-vielleicht nen schaltwerk
-...


ich weiss ja nich wies auf dem zeltplatz abgeht, aber ein wenig musik wär au nich schlimm. ok... dafür könnte man auch des autoradio zwecksentfremden.


----------



## Trailrider79 (24. Mai 2004)

also das mit den zelten wollte ja der h.m. murdock (marc aus ulm)organisieren. das is soweit ich weiß in der mache. genaueres kann er sicherlich dazu noch sagen, jedochister diese woche mit ner jugendfreizeit irgendwo in frankreich beim klettern. ich werd ihm aber sagen,dass er mal hier reinschauen soll.

- kartenmaterial sollte schon von nöten sein, stand zumindest in dem artikel in der rider. (mit wanderkarten wäre das trailsuchen vieeel einfacher gewesen)
- autoradio zweckentfremden is halt so ne sache mit der batterie, hab da schon schöne erfahrungen gemacht  
- auslands-krankenversicherung is definitiv pflicht!!!
-bremsbeläge nicht zu knapp kalkulieren, nix is blöder als mit abgefahrenen belägen da rumzustehen udn keien passenden auftreiben zu können
- ich wollte auch so fahren, daß ich am samstag morgen dort bin. und dienstags nachmittags/abends dann wieder zurück
- wenn jeder ne kiste bier mitnimmt, sollte das schon reichen;-)

gruß jörg


----------



## Froschel (24. Mai 2004)

Drehmomentschlüssel bring ich mit.
Wenn`s dumm läuft kann ich aber erst am Sonntag losfahren, da ich an dem Wochenende umziehe(wenn der Umzugstermin 1Woche vorher nicht klappen sollte)    werde aber die ganze Woche dort bleiben.


----------



## fez (24. Mai 2004)

Kartenmaterial: Henrik bringt mir eine Karte mit, ich scanne sie dann ein - auch gut zum Zeltplatz finden geeignet...Trails zu finden ist wohl mit diesen vor Ort erhältlichen speziellen Trailkarten am besten...(und wohl auch kein Problem - vielleicht können wir ja auch zusammenlegen und eine geführte "die-besten-Trails-in -Verbindung-mit allen-Gondelbahne-und-6000-DH-Hm" machen)

Musik: idyllischer Naturzeltplatz > nur dezente Musikbeschallung erlaubt laut Henrik. (ehrlich gesagt ist mir das auch recht auch wenn ich mich damit als konservativer alter Sack oute - diesen Wettstreit a la Bad Wildbad-Parkplatz bzw. Shop " wer-hat-die-lautere-und-härtere-Mucke" geht mir voll auf die Neun)


----------



## StephaneW (24. Mai 2004)

Hi,

vielleicht komme ich auch (Samstag-Sonntag), ich werde mich aber kurfristig entscheiden, meine Freundin muss ende Juli noch umziehen.

Platz gibt es auf dem Campingplatz eh genug.

Ich werde auch in September nach Morzine hinfahren. Vom 9. bis 12. finden dort die Weltmeisterschaften statt.
In meinem Verein haben sie 20 Plätze in einem Gasthaus reserviert. Einige sind noch frei.

Wir würden viel fahren, auf geheim Trails und DH Strecken, und anschliessend die Rennen angucken.

Es kostet um die 130 euros für 3 Nächte, Vollpension. Vielleicht könnte es euch auch interessieren. Deutsch spricht keiner, aber mit Englisch sollte jeder klar kommen.


Stéphane.


----------



## liebesspieler (24. Mai 2004)

naja, was braucht man an ersatzteilen?
ich nehm mal mit

- nen schaltwerk
- 3 ersatzbremsbeläge
- haufenweise schläuche 
- noch nen satz lock on grips (nacher dreht das gewinde mal wieder durch )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (24. Mai 2004)

liebesspieler schrieb:
			
		

> naja, was braucht man an ersatzteilen?
> ich nehm mal mit



2 Kästen Bier & genug Drogen ...

Zeltplatzbeschallung muß nicht sein finde ich, und für ein wenig Lockermucke am Abend (ich plädiere doch stark für DJ Fez und seine obskure Kasettensammlung) reicht ein Ghettoblaster.

Zelt habe ich selber, ich fahre wahrscheinlich Donnerstag oder Freitag, hätte noch 1-2 Plätze im Auto für Mitreisende frei.


----------



## Trailrider79 (24. Mai 2004)

bitte schreibt auch wie lange ihr bleiben wollt, das vereinfacht die mitreise-planung dann doch erheblich.

ich werde spätestens dienstag abend oder mittwoch morgen wieder gen heimat aufbrechen


----------



## Sethimus (24. Mai 2004)

wir kommen fruehesten am mo.... :>


----------



## freewheel_burning (24. Mai 2004)

na denn, hab kein plan, wann ferien sind, aber es is schon in den ferien, gell  
wer könnte mich mitnehmen? irgendwo an der schweizer grenze oder so. 
zur ausrüstung: 
-bremsbeläge ( 2 harte müssten reichen)
- schläuche en masse
- mind. 1 alter ersatzmantel, lieber 2 (rest von minibaum, der aus der erde ragt, is heftiger als nagel, hab mir schon nen 2 tage alten tioga 2,3 so gef*ckt)
-paar schältzüge
-ölzeugs, kabelbinder blabla
was vergessen?
zelt müsst ich mir noch 1 zulegen, oder wenn halt wer noch 1 hätte....
wie lange ich bleibe, hängt von meiner mitfahrgelegenheit ab....

@andré: doch wieder nen rahmen??

mfg jens


----------



## ykcor (24. Mai 2004)

jens: doch wieder nen rahmen!


----------



## fez (23. Juni 2004)

Der Zeltplatz befindet sich angeblich links unten bei Les Pernères. Der kleine Punkt bei der Höhenangabe ist anscheinend ein Kreisverkehr.

Wenn man sich nicht trifft und/oder der Zeltplatz dort nicht existiert sollten wir uns einfach Samstag-Abend um 19.00 vor der Information Touriste in Les Gets treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (23. Juni 2004)

is das jetzt schweizer oder französische seite?


----------



## fez (23. Juni 2004)

die französische... warum ?


----------



## Trailrider79 (23. Juni 2004)

wegen dem geld und den lebenshaltungskosten   

gibts eigentlich schon was neues bezüglich haftungsausschlusserklärung?


----------



## fez (23. Juni 2004)

sie jetzt endlich mal abtippen....


----------



## Flugrost (29. Juni 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Kästen Bier & genug Drogen ...
> 
> na, dat is doch mal ein Wort...
> 
> ...


----------



## Wooly (30. Juni 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Wooly schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fez (30. Juni 2004)

hinter diesem Pseudonym ? 

Wer seinen Untertitel "DH-Budoka" anschaut und auf Da Vinebeat dabei war kann es erraten


----------



## liebesspieler (30. Juni 2004)

dumm dumm die dumm dumm ... lang ist es nicht mehr hin.... dumm die dumm da


----------



## Wooly (30. Juni 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> hinter diesem Pseudonym ?
> Wer seinen Untertitel "DH-Budoka" anschaut und auf Da Vinebeat dabei war kann es erraten



einen alten Mann so hinters Licht zu führen ... also ich habe eigentlich alles zusammen, bis auf des Projektorenzeugs, muß mal durch Ebay stöbern. Mein Weib geht übrigens auf jeden Fall auch mit. Wir müssen Julius doch schon mal die Alpen zeigen ...


----------



## Trailrider79 (30. Juni 2004)

so, damit ihr euch noch ein bisserl die mäuler lecken könnt, hab ich noch nen video von morzine gefunden http://www.mtb-freeride.com/video/
(name des videos ist "morzine summer 2003")
viel spaß beim guggn  

 gruß jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (1. Juli 2004)

bockstark....sabber, sabber.....aber warum fahrn die alle so schnell da runter, die haben ja gar keine Zeit sich die Landschaft anzuschaun.


----------



## Trailrider79 (2. Juli 2004)

an alle: fährt jemand SONNTAG ABENDS (1.8.) nach deutschland zurück? evtl auch begleitpersonen? 
ich frage, da meine freundin gerne mitfahren würde, jedoch muss sie am montag wieder arbeiten, urlaub nehmen is nich, da sie gestern erst ihre neue stelle angetreten hat. mit nach frankreich würde ich sie nehmen, aber ich werde wohl erst dienstags zurückfahren.

gruß jörg


----------



## Noneus (5. Juli 2004)

Ich würd auch mitfahrn. Hab auch hundert pro Zeit. Ich würd den RockthaHouse mitnehmen. Ich komm aus München Hab also sehr weit zu fahrn.


----------



## h.m. murdock (5. Juli 2004)

moinsens
alsowas ich mitbringen kann: 

bierbänke sofern der jörg die tansporten kan
zelte (2*2mann; 1*6mann; 1*5mann? oder frau )
kochgeschirr für größe mengen
gazherd (2 oder 4 flammen)
plane(kommt auf jeden fall)
seile und schnüre(dito)
alukiste für essen

meldet euch
cu marc


----------



## Trailrider79 (6. Juli 2004)

h-walk hat mir gerade eine pm geschrieben. er war letzte woche in portes du soleil. die will ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten:

Hallo Trailrider,
PdS ist das mit Abstand geilste MTB Revier, das ich je gesehen hab. Vorab: Unbedingt ein DH/FR Bike benutzen, mit CC-Fullies hat man nicht annähernd so viel Spaß (ich bin ausschließlich mit meinem Big Hit gefahren 170/205mm FW). Gewohnt haben wir in Chatel (erster Ort in F nach CH-Grenze). Das Leben spielt aber in Morzine/Les Gets, wo sich auch die geilsten Pisten befinden. Die DH-Tracks dort sind alle sehr fair und gut befahrbar und machen unendlich Spaß, ich war hinterher immer noch minutenlang "high". Aber auch die Verbindungswege bspw. zwischen Avoriaz und Morzine haben absolut ihren Reiz. Eine super Karte mit allen Trails bekommt man für 3 EUR in den jeweiligen Tourist-Offices. Für Northshore Fans gibt es in Morgins ein paar nette Hühnerleitern, die aber imo schon anspruchsvoll sind.
Dank der guten Liftverbindungen kommt man zügig voran (ähnlich wie beim Skifahren) und kann mehrere Gebiete checken. Hoffentlich habt ihr ähnlich Glück mit dem Wetter wie wir. Protektoren mitnehmen
Wie gesagt, anhand der o.g. Karte ist alles sehr leicht zu finden.
Wer sich umbringen will, kann mal in Chatel die Piste "Anne Caroline Chausson" fahren. For Experts only
Viel Spaß

Greez
Harry




das hört sich doch schonmal sehr vielversprechend an, fez kann das nach den erzählungen des tächl-mechanikers sicherlich nur bestätigen. vorfreude is doch ne schöne freude

gruß jörg


----------



## fez (6. Juli 2004)

merci !


----------



## Trailrider79 (6. Juli 2004)

und noch eine interessante pm von h-walk: (hatte ihn nach kosten von liftkarten / möglichkeit nur liftkarten für teilgebiete zu kaufen (für tourenfahrer) gefragt

Hi Jörg,
Nähe Les Gets ist geil, da habt ihr die besten Tracks direkt vor der Nase. Mein Favorit ist die DH-Strecke in Morzine, bei der Streckenteilung auf jeden Fall in den Wald abbiegen ...
Ich war insgesamt 5 Tage mit Holger Meyer da (kennst du vielleicht als Tester aus der BIKE, war früher mal DH-Rennfahrer)
Der gesamte Oberkörper fühlte sich danach an wie 9 Runden gegen Klitschko...aber das war es wert.
Wir hatten Liftkarten für das gesamte Gebiet, macht imo Sinn, da jedes Gebiet/Strecke einen eigenen Charakter aufweist und gerade die Naturtrails zwischen den Spots wirklich schön sind...über die Kosten kann ich dir leider nix sagen, die Pässe hatte Holger vorab besorgt (evtl. mal googlen oder unter www.bikepark.ch schauen). Das Futter auf den Hütten/Lokalen ist nicht so günstig, da gibt es sicher Sparpotenzial, wenn man genügend Platz im Auto hat, etwas mitzunehmen (Mein Mini war mit 2 Bikes und den Klamotten absolut vollgestopft).

Berichte mal hinterher, wie es euch gefallen hat

Greez
Harry


ich denke wir haben einen super ausgangsplatz für unsere aktivitäten erwischt! thx an fez an dieser stelle!

gruß jörg


----------



## liebesspieler (6. Juli 2004)

you gotta fight for your right to partyyyy -_-


----------



## fez (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo an alle unter 18 Jahren !

Um eventuelle Schadensersatzforderungen (im Falle eines Falles) der Eltern von unter 18 jährigen an andere Teilnehmer / Mitreisende zu verhindern bitte ich euch dieses pdf. auszudrucken und von euren Eltern unterschrieben mitzubringen.

www.singletrailz.de/medien/verzichtserklaerung.pdf

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (8. Juli 2004)

das hört sich jetzt vielleicht alles ein wenig hart an, jedoch dient es wie gesagt lediglich dazu, dass wir (erwachsenen, zumindest vom alter her) im nachhinein nicht für etwaige schäden haften müssen.

*wir wollen hier nochmals ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass das Mitbringen dieser von Teilnehmer und Erziehungsberechtigten unterschriebenen Verzichtserklärung ein absolutes Ausschlusskriterium darstellt! *

kurz gesagt: wer diese nicht mitbringt, bleibt daheim!

@fez: danke an dich und deinen schwager in spe!


----------



## liebesspieler (8. Juli 2004)

genau unterschreibt das ihr bengel, nicht, dass mir noch einer als schadensersatz an mein giant will


----------



## Wooly (13. Juli 2004)

Eine kurze Frage in die Runde ..

... bringt eigentlich noch irgend jemand Weibsvolk oder Viehzeug mit außer mir ?


----------



## fez (13. Juli 2004)

wer fährt nun sicher mit und:

*möchte gerne über Hendrik einen Zeltplatz auf dem Campingplatz reservieren ?*

Antwortet so schnell wie möglich bitte !

Was ich bisher weiss:

Zelt 1: Bernhard / Flugrost
Zelt 2: Wooly / Jutta / Lukka
Zelt 3: Trailrider / Hannes
Zelt 4: Stephan (könntest jabei mir im Auto schlafen wenn Du nicht so lang geraten wärst...)
Auto: fez
Zelt 6: Triple F (?)
Zelt 7: Noneus / Dingsda (?)
Zelt 8: Augsburger Pro-Zelter (?)


----------



## Trailrider79 (13. Juli 2004)

Auto aus Ulm: Trailrider/h.m.murdock (evtl mit womo, is aber noch net sicher)

edit: weibsvolk is auch noch net sicher, getier hab ich keins  

an dieser stelle nochmal meine anfrage an alle, ob jemand vielleicht schon sonntag abends wieder zurückfährt und meine bessere hälfte (mei weib, net mei bike  ) dann wieder mit zurück nach deutschland nehmen kann.


----------



## Wooly (13. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> wer fährt nun sicher mit und:
> 
> *möchte gerne über Hendrik einen Zeltplatz auf dem Campingplatz reservieren ?*
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (13. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Zelt 4: Stephan


Ich muss noch mit meinem Arbeitgeber abklären, wie wichtig meine physische Anwesenheit in den Büroräumen in der besagten Zeit ist , meine Gedanken werden sowieso in Les Gets sein.  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wooly (13. Juli 2004)

ach übrigens ... alle die mitkommen, sollten, falls sie den blauene Bell Fullface von Decathlon haben, ihren NAMEN reinschreiben ...     ... ich zähle bis jetzt 4 Stück, Bernhard, Stefan, Armin und ich ... gibt es übrigens im Decathlon Baden Baden gerade für reduzierte 43,99 wenn das kein Schnäppchen ist ... allerdings nur noch 3 Stück da 

OT: war gerade meine Abendrunde drehen ... kann mich nicht daran errinnern, wann ich das letzte mal im Juli eine WOLLMÜTZE aufgezogen habe ...


----------



## ykcor (13. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Zelt 7: Noneus / Dingsda (?)



ich fühl mich jez ma mit dingsda angesprochen weil der noneus ja gesagt er nimmt mich mit. allerdings wird dadraus jetzt nichts mehr. noneus muss geld für nen neuen rahmen sparen oder soetwas. (auf jeden fall verhindert)


----------



## fez (13. Juli 2004)

sorry, schwule Hupe, hatte in der Eile Deinen Namen vergessen


----------



## fez (13. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Bell Fullface ... Armin


Ist das Dein Ernst Flugrost ?


----------



## ykcor (13. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, schwule Hupe, hatte in der Eile Deinen Namen vergessen



nix schlimm


----------



## Wooly (14. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Dein Ernst Flugrost ?



Heute für ihn besorgt ... jetzt noch ne Monster ins Speci und ab geht er ...


----------



## Froschel (14. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Eine kurze Frage in die Runde ..
> 
> ... bringt eigentlich noch irgend jemand Weibsvolk oder Viehzeug mit außer mir ?



bin schon die ganze Zeit dabei mein [email protected] zu überreden, die sagt aber nur, daß sie sich schon spätestens nach ner halben Stunde zu tode langweilen würde, weil wir sowieso nur über [email protected] quatschen werden. Hat sie glaube ich auch nicht ganz unrecht. 
Werd`s auf alle Fälle noch weiter probieren sie zu [email protected] zu bringen (natürlich dann auch [email protected]).


@Fezini: für mich bitte auch reservieren, auf jeden fall mal bis Dienstag.





----


----------



## Froschel (14. Juli 2004)

was ist eigentlich mit StephaneW , der wollte doch auch noch mitkommen.


und kein laut von der Freiburger Szene.......  







---


----------



## nils (14. Juli 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> und kein laut von der Freiburger Szene.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmh, tja also ähmm, vielleicht mal ein (klein)Laut von mir...

Nachdem ich ja anfangs starkes Interesse angemeldet hatte, muß ich jetzt wohl doch eher absagen. Bock hätte ich zwar prinzipiell schon noch, doch wenn alles glatt läuft (was ich extremst stark hoffe) liege ich zu der Zeit am Antlantik und mach erst mal eine Weile nix (bzw. nicht viel  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (14. Juli 2004)

*offizielle:*

- Stéphane: weiss nicht mehr warum und wo, aber er hat abgesagt

- Nils: schade :-((

- Richard aus Durlach: ist irgendwo in der Schweiz beim downhillen

- ROCKthaHOUSE (nur wegen Mitfahrmöglichkeit?)


*nix mehr gehört von:*

- croissant (wahrscheinlich umtriebig wie immer)

- Triple F *BITTE MELDEN !!!*

- Nobs (war sich aber schon Anfangs nicht ganz sicher)

- noch wen vergessen ?


----------



## Triple F (14. Juli 2004)

Triple F meldet sich leider ab.

Bock hätte ich natürlich, aber ich muss lernen & mir ein neues Hardtail aufbauen, für das das Geld verplant wird.

Bis bald,
Triple F

P.S.: Suche Shiver SC´03 oder MZ Z1 DO /FR ´03 --> PM!


----------



## fez (14. Juli 2004)

Zelt 1: Bernhard / Flugrost
Zelt 2: Wooly / Jutta / Lukka
Zelt 3: Trailrider / H.R. Murdock
Zelt 4: Hannes (passt schon oder ?)
Auto: fez

Versuche ich also 9 Menschen, 1 Hund und 5 Schlafbehältnisse für Samstag anzumelden.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. Juli 2004)

... würde so gerne zwischen Bernhard und Flugrost liegen!!!!

Wünsche euch auf alle Fälle viel Spaß und kommts gesund wieder.


----------



## liebesspieler (14. Juli 2004)

was heißt passt schon? war das ne frage, ob ich mitkomm? willst nen arschklatscher?   
und falls wegen zelt allein, dann soll mir nur recht sein


----------



## Trailrider79 (14. Juli 2004)

sorry, doppelpost


----------



## Trailrider79 (14. Juli 2004)

es sieht wohl so aus, als ob wir ulmer schon freitags hinfahren, so dass wir am nachmittag dort sind, gemütlich zelt aufbauen oder camper parken, genüßlich nen bier schlürfen und die landschaft genießen. dann haben wir net so nen streß am samstag morgen

vielleicht kannst du ja uns zwei leute für den uns dann zugedachten(wenn die das da überhaupt machen) schon auf freitag reservieren, wenn wir dann doch erst samstag kommen sollten, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, dann isses ja wohl auch kein großes problem

ansonsten schade, dass doch wieder so viele leute absagen. der termin stand doch schon seit ewigkeiten fest


----------



## ykcor (14. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> *offizielle:*
> - ROCKthaHOUSE (nur wegen Mitfahrmöglichkeit?)



mitkommen tu ich schon, bloss muss ich mir ne fahrgelegenheit suchen. ich red nochma mit crossie ob der mitkommt, bloss irgendwie is der den ganzen tag on aber schreibt nie zurück. 

mfG


----------



## fez (14. Juli 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten schade, dass doch wieder so viele leute absagen. der termin stand doch schon seit ewigkeiten fest


schon schade - aber hätte mich gewundert wenn es anders gekommen wäre....

Und ich finde mit ca. 9-10 Leuten ist doch ein ganz hübsches Grüppchen zusammengekommen !

Mittwoch bis Sonntag (an "unserem WE") sind übrigens ca. 8 Leute aus Karlsruhe da, darunter Henrick der auch versucht die Plätze zu belegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (14. Juli 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss noch mit meinem Arbeitgeber abklären...


Wurde soeben erledigt, bin Sammstag bis Dienstag dabei und bringe ein Zelt mit. Ich schlafe am Liebsten alleine im Zelt, bitte für mich reservieren.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## crossie (15. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> *nix mehr gehört von:*
> 
> - croissant (wahrscheinlich umtriebig wie immer)



um mich hier mal wieder zu melden. zeit hätt ich ja im moment echt im überfluß gehabt, nur wer arbeitslos ist hat halt im moment auch kein geld für sowas. ich muss im moment erstmal schaun wie ich meine nächsten monatsmieten von der wohnung finanzier...

nuja. viel spass allen die mitfahrn ! und macht bilder !!!

p.s. ich finds echt blöde, da hab ich endlich nen morzine-taugliches rad und dann sowas. argh...

cheers
crossie


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2004)

also Richard und Stefan sind jetzt doch dabei - fahren beide bei mir im Bus mit 

d.h.  11 Menschen, 6 Zelte


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2004)

laut Henrick ist der Zeltplatz Les Gets superklitzeklein...

Wer über Zeit, Lust und akzeptables Französisch verfügt der könnte doch mal den Hörer und die Tasten in die Hand nehmen und schauen ober er eine Alternative ausfindig machen kann:

Info: chablais tourisme Tel 00 41 / 24 / 47 11 212

Internet: www.bikepark.ch
www.activeeurope.co
www.portesdusoleil.com


Zur Erinnerung:

6 Zelte
1 Bus
11 Menschen

1 Zelt mit 2 Leuten ist schon Freitag Abend da, der Rest Samstag.


----------



## Trailrider79 (15. Juli 2004)

hhhmmm,

also mein französisch hat in den letzten 8 jahren so derb gelittem, das kann ich absolut keinem franzosen antun  (keinen schimmer mehr von satzbau und vokabeln)

wie klitzeklein is der campingplatz denn? also passen da mehr wie 4 zelte drauf?
is das der henrick vom cyclesport? der sagte doch mal was von nem campingplatz, der groß genug wäre

edit: 1 Zelt/Womo(is leider immer noch net geklärt) und 2 Personen schon freitags;-)


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2004)

ja, der Henrick vom Cyclesport. Er meint dass der Camingplatz irgendwo in den Bergen auf Terassen liegt und mit ca. 6 oder 7 Zelten schon voll sei :-((

Mein Französisch ist gut - nur die Sprache beherrsche ich nicht! HarHarHar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (15. Juli 2004)

der fez der alte stecher  

sollten wir jetzt vorab keinen alternativen zeltplatz finden, können wir dann ja freitags vor ort noch was suchen und euch dann bescheid geben, wo wir was gefunden haben.

wann willst du jetzt eigentlich anreisen? samstag morgens? um welche uhrzeit havt ihr geplant dann dort zu sein?


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2004)

Start-Konvoi1 (Hannes, Richard, Stefan, Fez): Samstagmorgen ca. 4.00 Uhr


----------



## liebesspieler (15. Juli 2004)

*gähn*

fährt der henrick jetzt mit, oder nicht? ich versteh das nüscht janz


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2004)

nee - der ist bei der Karlsruher Gruppe von Mittwoch bis Sonntag dabei


----------



## Trailrider79 (15. Juli 2004)

sind das leute vom mtb-club-karlsruhe (tourer, freireiter, dhler,ccler..?) oder was is das dann für ne gruppe?


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Start: Samstagmorgen ca. 4.00 Uhr


Örks!

Ich bin ja eher ein Frühstarter als ein Langschläfer, aber um die Uhrzeit habe ich evtl. ein Problem mit meinem gesamten Gepäck nach Durlach zu kommen. Ich eruiere gerade die Möglichkeiten des ÖPNV.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2004)

@ Stephan: ??????? Wir holen dich natürlich ab !
@ Trailrider: ja !


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> also Richard und Ste*f*an sind jetzt doch dabei


Hier hast du zum ersten Mal meinen Namen richtig geschrieben  


			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ste*ph*an: ??????? Wir holen dich natürlich ab !


Hier nicht mehr  

Ich finds trotzdem toll, dass ihr mich abholen wollt. Rechnest du auch mit ca. 5 Std. Fahrzeit? Gerade hab' ich mal Map & Guide konsultiert, es sind ab Knielingen 459,5 km. Meine Vorfreude steigt Tag für Tag.  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## liebesspieler (15. Juli 2004)

wir sprechen hier von franks benz, du scheinst zu vergessen, dass es dort nen paar höhenmeter hochgeht und auf der autobahn nicht viel mehr als mindesttempo


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Er meint dass der Camingplatz irgendwo in den Bergen auf Terassen liegt und mit ca. 6 oder 7 Zelten schon voll sei :-((


Ich habe gerade mal bei dem Campingplatz angerufen (0033/450758060). Die wollen keine Gruppen auf dem Platz haben!  
Auf dem Campingplatz in Morzine  (4 km entfernt von Les Gets, Name: 'Les Marmottes', Tel: 0033/450757444) sind alle Plätze belegt, ebenso auf dem Campingplatz in Montriond  (10 km entfernt von Les Gets, Name: 'Camping Le Pré', Tel.: 0033/450792476). Bei den zwei größeren Plätzen wurde ich gebeten, ein paar Tage vor der Anreise noch einmal anzurufen, im Moment würden keine Reservierungen angenommen.

Etwas deprimierte Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (15. Juli 2004)

hhhmmm, das hört sich ja net so gut an.  

und wieso nehmen die keine reservierungen an? sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört. "ja fragen sie dann nochmal nach, wenn alle plätze belegt sind, dann haben wir keine reservierungen mehr zu vergeben"   

naja, dann heißt es halt wild campen und dann stinken wir halt 4 tage


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2004)

1.) Wat nu? Kommt Zeit kommt Rat? 

2.) Durchschittstempo 110-120 bekomme ich schon hin so isses net. Ich rechne so mit Pinkelpausen, Stau, Grenze, Pässchen gurken ca. 6-7 h


----------



## Trailrider79 (15. Juli 2004)

zu 1.) das is ne gute frage

zu 2.) 6-7h kommt mir ein bissl viel vor. oder willst du komplett auf landstraßen durch die schweiz? ansonsten gehts eigentlich direkt bis hinter den genfer see komplett auf der autobahn, also keine pässe und von der autobahn sinds dann vielleicht noch 30km bis les gets. 
an stau glaub ich morgens um sechs an der schweizer grenze auch net so wirklich, selbst nachdem die ferien am mittwoch vorher anfangen


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Juli 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> zu 2.) 6-7h kommt mir ein bissl viel vor. oder willst du komplett auf landstraßen durch die schweiz?


Mein Map & Guide schlägt mir 2 alternative Routen vor, von denen die zweite mit deiner ziemlich übereinstimmt. Entfernungsmäßig sind sie etwa gleich, meine blaue ist mit 'PKW langsam' etwa eine viertel Stunde schneller (5:41 zu 5:54). Sie geht aber etwa 60km (statt 30km) durch die Berge. Da muss man halt abwägen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Trailrider79 (15. Juli 2004)

haben die vom zeltplatz einen grund genannt, warum du keine reservierung machen kannst? und ab wann kann man wieder reservieren, oder hatten die gar kein interesse daran, dass wir schlimmen biker zu ihnen auf den campingplatz kommen?


----------



## liebesspieler (15. Juli 2004)

ja wie haste uns denn angemeldet? irgendwie schon verständlich, dass die sich da bei ner großen gruppe sorgen um ramba-zamba machen. meld uns doch an als familie ziegler, meyer etc. machen wir halt 2-3 familien draus.


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2004)

1. Geschwindigkeit: von mir aus, dann sinds halt 5.30 - 6.30. Ich gehe die Sache auf jeden Fall gemütlich an.

2. Übernachtung: die Zeltplätze sind teils ja relativ gross - ich denke das sollte schon irgendwie klappen. Ansonsten gibts halt Asso-Camping unterm Dach des Feuerwehrhauses, Schule oder Finanzamt. Odern Matrazenlager, Garni, 5****-Hotel, was weiss ich...


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Juli 2004)

@trailspieler und liebesrider: Ich habe höflich nach Platz für 11 Personen gefragt. Da im August in Frankreich Sommerferien sind, rechnen die Betreiber mit einer hohen Auslastung. Die Campingplätze nehmen Reservierungen lt. Webseite nur mit Anzahlung, längere Zeit im Voraus und für einen längeren Zeitraum vor. Ich rechne auch nicht damit, dass man uns wieder wegschickt, wenn wir nicht gleich so laut auftreten.

@fez: Im Auto muss ich auch nicht so hetzen (hatte selber mal nen umgebauten LT28), es ging mir eher um eine Abschätzung und einen Vergleich der beiden Strecken. Passt in den Wal eigentlich eine Biergarnitur rein oder brauchen wir sowas nicht? Am Gardasee hatten ein paar Jungs einen großen (Getränke-) Kühlschrank (und genügend Bier) dabei, meinen benötigt aber meine Frau in der Zeit.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Trailrider79 (15. Juli 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> @trailspieler und liebesrider:



ich glaub du hast da was verwechselt 



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe höflich nach Platz für 11 Personen gefragt. Da im August in Frankreich Sommerferien sind, rechnen die Betreiber mit einer hohen Auslastung. Die Campingplätze nehmen Reservierungen lt. Webseite nur mit Anzahlung, längere Zeit im Voraus und für einen längeren Zeitraum vor. Ich rechne auch nicht damit, dass man uns wieder wegschickt, wenn wir nicht gleich so laut auftreten.



na dann hoffen wir mal, dass sie wenigstens einen stellplatz für uns noch frei haben. dann können wir ja wie anfangs schon geschrieben eine wagen-/zeltburg auf einem stellplatz aufbauen  



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> @fez: Im Auto muss ich auch nicht so hetzen (hatte selber mal nen umgebauten LT28), es ging mir eher um eine Abschätzung und einen Vergleich der beiden Strecken. Passt in den Wal eigentlich eine Biergarnitur rein oder brauchen wir sowas nicht? Am Gardasee hatten ein paar Jungs einen großen (Getränke-) Kühlschrank (und genügend Bier) dabei, meinen benötigt aber meine Frau in der Zeit.



also das mit den lebensmitteln über die schweizer grenze könnte ein problem werden. und gutes deutsches bier ebenfalls. also wenn sie einen kontrollieren, dann behalten die unsere gute hopfenkaltschale bei sich und machen sich nen schönen abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.m. murdock (15. Juli 2004)

ich hab mich da mal kundig gemacht:

Grundsätzliches
Im Rahmen der Wertfreigrenze von Fr. 300.- sind Nahrungsmittel (ausg. alkoholische Getränke), Fleisch und Fleischwaren für den privaten Verbrauch im eigenen Haushalt grundsätzlich abgabenfrei, sofern sie persönlich im Reisendenverkehr eingeführt werden. Für sensible landwirtschaftliche Erzeugnisse gelten indessen Höchstmengen; darüber hinausgehende Mengen sind ungeachtet ihres Wertes immer abgabenpflichtig. Übersteigt im weiteren der Gesamtwert der mitgeführten Waren Fr. 300.-, so sind alle Waren abgabenpflichtig. Ein Zusammenrechnen (Kumulation) der Wertfreigrenze für mehrere Personen ist ausgeschlossen.

Die Freimengen und Freigrenzen werden nur einmal pro Person und Tag gewährt.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zur Einfuhr verboten sind

    * Fleisch und Fleischwaren von Einhufern (Pferde, Esel, Zebras usw.) und Klauentieren (Rinder, Schafe, Schweine, Ziegen, Rehe, Hirsche, Antilopen, Kamele, Giraffen usw.) aus allen Ländern Afrikas, Asiens (ausg. Japan), Südamerikas (ausg. Chile), aus Moldawien, Russland, der Türkei, der Ukraine und aus Weissrussland;
    * Fleisch und Fleischwaren von Schildkröten;
    * Kaviar   und andere Störprodukte 4)
    * Tierfutterzubereitungen aus tierischen Stoffen 5). 

4) für Kaviar besteht im Reisendenverkehr eine Einfuhrtoleranz bis 250 g pro Person
5) fleischhaltiges Hunde- und Katzenfutter kann in ungeöffneten handelsüblichen Einzelverkaufsaufmachungen bis 20 kg brutto je Sendung ohne Bewilligung und ohne Kontrolle durch den Grenztierarzt eingeführt werden
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fleisch und geniessbare Schlachtnebenprodukte von Rind, Kalb, Schwein, Schaf, Ziege, Pferd, Esel, Maultier oder Maulesel, frisch, gekühlt oder gefroren

insgesamt 0,5 kg frei, dann 20.- FR für jedes kilo  

Fleisch und geniessbare Schlachtnebenprodukte von Hausgeflügel (Hühner, Enten, Gänse, Trut- und Perlhühner, frisch, gekühlt, gefroren

Fleisch- und Wurstwaren, Fleischzubereitungen und Fleischkonserven von Tieren der vorstehend aufgeführten Arten

insgesamt 3,5 kg, dann 13.- FR für jedes kilo.... dann jibbed halt jefüjel  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
für unsere tierhalter

http://www.afd.admin.ch/d/private/rv/tiere_hundundkatzen.php
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
so und nun die drogen...

Die Freimengen gelten nur für Personen von über 17 Jahren.
- 200 Zigaretten or 50 Zigarren or 250 Gramm Pfeifentabak

- 2 Liter alkoholische Getränke (bis zu 15% Vol.) und 1 Liter (über 15% Vol.)

- andere rauschmittel sind entgegen anderstlautenden aussagen und beobechtungen auch in der schweiz verboten, EHRLICH!!!!  wills ja blos gesagt haben...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

das meise is kopiert von:
http://www.afd.admin.ch/d/private/rv/reisen_einkaufen.php

soviel zum thema einreisen in die schweiz; achso, ich habs schon probiert   man wird in 80% der fälle durchgewunken (schreibt man das so?), 10% müssen den ausweis zeigen, und was mit dem rest passiert weiß kein mensch.
ausweis alle gültig? dann schon ihr habt noch 2 wochen...
achso, zu erzählen ihr seit nur transit bringt einfuhrtechnisch garnix!! personenzolltechnisch meist schon. 

ich hoff das kommt jetz nich zu blöd, aber ich fahr im jar x mal mit kindergrupen durch/in diese "anti eu enklave" und kenne die standart probleme mit den tunnelbohren.

untertänigst eurer
marc

ps: für alle nachtfahrer, grenzen haben nachts zum teil geschlossen.(stand letzten mal wieder  vor ner geschlossenen) aber meist nur die kleinen.


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2004)

h.m. murdock schrieb:
			
		

> Für sensible landwirtschaftliche Erzeugnisse gelten indessen Höchstmengen


Das kommt mir jetzt aber ziemlich ungelegen! Was mache ich nun mit den 240 kg Zuckerrüben, 50 kg Sellerie und 80 kg Weisskohl die ich mitnehmen wollte ?

Eine Biergarnitur ???  
Ich habe schon 4 Klappsitze dabei, das ist dekadent genug. 

Ich habe so eine kleine Kühlbox - die nützt aber nur am Anreisetag und ca. 6 Stunden drüberraus da betrieben per Zigarettenanzünder... Aber ein Bach oder Brunnen findet sich immer. 

*ZUDEM GIBTS DORT EINEN SUPER FENDANT - MANN FREUE ICH MICH DARAUF !* (Frischer leichter Weisswein aus Chasselas (Gutedel) -Trauben)


----------



## h.m. murdock (15. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt mir jetzt aber ziemlich ungelegen! Was mache ich nun mit den 240 kg Zuckerrüben, 50 kg Sellerie und 80 kg Weisskohl die ich mitnehmen wollte ?



Na siehst du, da stehen wir nun vor dem selben problem... ich hab da noch 2 bergspringböcke, und jedemenge hartschalentiere dabei...   
ok war nich so toll



			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> *ZUDEM GIBTS DORT EINEN SUPER FENDANT - MANN FREUE ICH MICH DARAUF !* (Frischer leichter Weisswein aus Chasselas (Gutedel) -Trauben)



du sprichst mir aus dem gaumen..

cu marc


noch 14 tage...fast


----------



## Trailrider79 (22. Juli 2004)

hier gibts gerade en aktuellen thread zum thema portes du soleil:

IBC-Thread

und hier gibts noch nen paar streckeninfos:
Streckeninfos Downhill-Board 

gruß jörg


----------



## liebesspieler (22. Juli 2004)

wo schlafen wir jetzt eigentlich


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Juli 2004)

der jörg (trailrider) versucht schon seit monaten mich zu überzeugen mitzukommen, und ich glaub langsam hat er´s geschfft...

irgendwer muß ja rausfinden, ob die da anständige chickenway´s haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (22. Juli 2004)

*nöl*
thee answer my friend is blowing inthe winn
thee answer is blowing in the winn



			
				liebesspieler schrieb:
			
		

> wo schlafen wir jetzt eigentlich


----------



## liebesspieler (22. Juli 2004)

naja dann schlafen wir einfach in den autos


----------



## Trailrider79 (22. Juli 2004)

yeeeeehaaaaaa,

womo rulez


----------



## ykcor (22. Juli 2004)

houston... [ich] habe ein problem.




meine gustl is undicht geworden. GGGGNNNNAAA  jez war ich heut sofort beim händler und hab se einschicken lassen. aber ob des magura bis zum 28. schafft mag ich aber zu bezweifeln... 

ma schaun...


----------



## Wooly (23. Juli 2004)

ROCKthaHOUSE schrieb:
			
		

> houston... [ich] habe ein problem.
> meine gustl is undicht geworden. GGGGNNNNAAA  jez war ich heut sofort beim händler und hab se einschicken lassen. aber ob des magura bis zum 28. schafft mag ich aber zu bezweifeln...
> ma schaun...



jetzt gehts los ... jetzt gehts los ...     ... des wird bestimmt noch so luschtig wie die berühmten Stuttgart-Streetsession Threads von Herrn Croissant !!!!


----------



## Wooly (26. Juli 2004)

so Kinners,

ich habe jetzt noch mal eine nette Mail an die Fremdenverkehrsbüros der Gegend geschrieben, wg. Zeltplätze, mal sehen was da morgen so eintrudelt. Stefan kann ja auch noch mal telefonieren.

"Les Marmottes" in Morzine wäre natürlich am nettesten, aber bei nur 30 Plätzen wird das natürlich knapp, vorbeifahren kann man ja trotzdem mal. Ansonsten bauen wir ne Wagenburg und ich schlafe im Sharan.

Isch bin übrigens voll bereit, Bremsbeläge sind da, Protektorenkram, vorne noch ein neuer Space drauf und Downhillschläuche drin, jetzt kann nichts mehr passieren ...     

Wie sehen denn jetzt die letzten geplanten Fahrzeiten aus, ich würde am liebsten Freitag morgen starten, ich muß allerdings Dienstag schon zurück, da ich abends nen Job habe. Stefan, wie sieht es denn bei dir aus, willst du mitfahren, und auch zurück?


ich freu mich ...


----------



## Froschel (26. Juli 2004)

@Markus: isch hab da grad geleese, daß du da noch ein Plätzerl frei hast[freu]. Dann könnte ich ja evtl. mit dir runter fahren, und mit der Flugrostbeule zurück (der kommte erst am Dienstag und wir bleiben dann bis Donnerstag). Wär das was [blinzel] 

könnte aber erst am Freitach Abend los..........


.


----------



## fez (26. Juli 2004)

Wenn du Freitag schon dort bist ist natürlich klass - dann kannst du evtl. schon ein Plätzchen organisieren

Hannes, Richard, Stefan und ich fahren Samstag Morgen ziemlich früh los. 
Ich fahre Dienstag-Abend zurück, Hannes weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Wooly (26. Juli 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Dann könnte ich ja evtl. mit dir runter fahren, und mit der Flugrostbeule zurück (der kommte erst am Dienstag und wir bleiben dann bis Donnerstag). Wär das was [blinzel]
> könnte aber erst am Freitach Abend los..........



Abend oder nachmittag ..  ... wäre halt nett wenn wir noch rechtzeitig zum Parkplatzorganisieren ankommen.


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juli 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> @Markus: isch hab da grad geleese, daß du da noch ein Plätzerl frei hast[freu]. Dann könnte ich ja evtl. mit dir runter fahren, und mit der Flugrostbeule zurück (der kommte erst am Dienstag und wir bleiben dann bis Donnerstag). Wär das was [blinzel]
> 
> könnte aber erst am Freitach Abend los..........
> 
> ...




`hab gehört, daß es in Gallien lecker Froschelschenkelchen zu kauen gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (26. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Abend oder nachmittag ..  ... wäre halt nett wenn wir noch rechtzeitig zum Parkplatzorganisieren ankommen.




früher Abend, oder wenn`s sein muß auch am späten Nachmittag .......


----------



## Froschel (26. Juli 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> `hab gehört, daß es in Gallien lecker Froschelschenkelchen zu kauen gibt...


 

*Stinker-Frösche sind nicht lecker*



--


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juli 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> *Stinker-Frösche sind nicht lecker*
> 
> 
> 
> --



...naserümpf...


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. Juli 2004)

also,

wir ulmer (h.m.murdock, chickenway-user und meine wenigkeit) werden auch freitag morgends aufbrechen.
insofern wärs net schlecht wenn du (marcus) uns noch deine handynr zukommen lassen könntest

gruß jörg


----------



## fez (26. Juli 2004)

hiermit ernenne ich Dich - Trailrider - zum Telefonnummernwart.

Alle senden Ihre Mobiltelnummer per pm an Trailrider - dieser fasst die Nummern zusammen und lässt diese Liste jedem einzelnen per pm zukommen. Okay ?

Gruss und Danke

Frank


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Okay ?



klar, kein problem. wenn jeder noch seine email mitschicken würde, kann ich das auch in ein word oder excel-file packen und dann jedem per email zuschicken. dann kann sie jeder ausdrucken und braucht sie nicht abzuschreiben

also dann, her mit den nummern *sammledochsogerntel-nummern  *


----------



## Don Stefano (26. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe jetzt noch mal eine nette Mail an die Fremdenverkehrsbüros der Gegend geschrieben, wg. Zeltplätze, mal sehen was da morgen so eintrudelt. Stefan kann ja auch noch mal telefonieren.


Ja, das habe ich auch schon hinter mir. Es kam ein Katalog über Les Gets, mit ein paar netten Bildern drin und eine Mail mit den Namen und Tel.Nummern der Campingplätze zurück, die ich ja schon rausgesucht hatte.



			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> "Les Marmottes" in Morzine wäre natürlich am nettesten, aber bei nur 30 Plätzen wird das natürlich knapp, vorbeifahren kann man ja trotzdem mal.


Das sehe ich auch so.



			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Isch bin übrigens voll bereit, Bremsbeläge sind da, Protektorenkram, vorne noch ein neuer Space drauf und Downhillschläuche drin, jetzt kann nichts mehr passieren.


Ich hab mir ein 10er Pack normale Schläuche bestellt, die kann ich zur Not auch noch hinterher benutzen (oder reicht das nicht?)



			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan, wie sieht es denn bei dir aus, willst du mitfahren, und auch zurück?


Nein, danke nochmal für das Angebot, weiter oben stehts aber schon eigentlich drin, dass ich mit fez fahre.

Ich freu' mich schon länger  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## liebesspieler (26. Juli 2004)

haja ich geh dienstags auch noch fahren, pack mein krams zusammen und roll dann zurück


----------



## Wooly (27. Juli 2004)

hier mal kurz die nähersten Plätze laut Fremdenverkehrsamt;

 Si vous recherchez un camping proche de Morzine, voici leur coordonnée :
  - les MARMOTTES (3km) tél 04 50 75 74 44
  - le PRE (4km) tél 04 50 79 24 76
  - le SOLEREY (7km) tél 04 50 79 64 69.


les marmottes ist allerdings wirklich voll, auch mein südländischer charme konnte Madame nicht überzeugen. Aber bei nur 30 Plätzen natürlich auch nachvollziebar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (27. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal kurz die nähersten Plätze laut Fremdenverkehrsamt;
> 
> Si vous recherchez un camping proche de Morzine, voici leur coordonnée :
> - les MARMOTTES (3km) tél 04 50 75 74 44
> ...



Nein, Wertester, bei Ihrem Charme beileibe nicht nachvollziehbar!


----------



## Wooly (27. Juli 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, Wertester, bei Ihrem Charme beileibe nicht nachvollziehbar!



naja vielleicht kann ich sie live mit meinem Astralkörper beeindrucken ...


----------



## Wooly (27. Juli 2004)

http://www.chablais.info/Chablais/F...e=p7w6xZ4GI-RylCYAN7jk0uZWv3NHP_oasmlKrzHU2aU))


----------



## Wooly (27. Juli 2004)

http://www.savoie-tourisme.com/sport/vtt.shtm

zieh disch das PDF Junge ....


----------



## Trailrider79 (27. Juli 2004)

und jetzt? nix verstehn in lyon oder so


----------



## Wooly (27. Juli 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> und jetzt? nix verstehn in lyon oder so



sprich dich aus min jung, wo drückt der Schuh ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (27. Juli 2004)

naja, ich habs mal so überflogen. irgendwie sind das eher tourenvorschläge oder irre ich mich da? ich wollt eigentlich mitm lift hoch


----------



## fez (27. Juli 2004)

le boeuf - der Ochs, la vache - die Kuh, ferme la porte - die Türe zu !


----------



## Wooly (28. Juli 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich habs mal so überflogen. irgendwie sind das eher tourenvorschläge oder irre ich mich da? ich wollt eigentlich mitm lift hoch



es´ce vous combinez la Carte de Tourisme avec la carte d´abord (les montagnes) vous vojez quelques Montagnes qui´ont des "assenceurs" ...      ... on fait justement le decente ...


----------



## Flugrost (28. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> es´ce vous combinez la Carte de Tourisme avec la carte d´abord (les montagnes) vous vojez quelques Montagnes qui´ont des "assenceurs" ...      ... on fait justement le decente ...



Il faut votre les ascendeurs plus agréable - pas les Schei$$schlepp or les liftes plateaux!


----------



## h.m. murdock (28. Juli 2004)

was mir dabei auffällt:

schtma ihr beiden chik und t.rider wie gut ward ir in franze? ich kann unserere wohnung da runter bringen , aber n "bauplatz" müssst ihr organisieren.
und was wollen mir die letzten beiträgen denn sagen? 

ich kann mich in franze nur an einen satz erinnern:
"LOLEIT, LANGE bitte sören sie meinen untericht NICHT!!"  

Hätt man mal aufgepasst...  dan wüst mann jetz mer als ein wenig über 4 jugentlich "sur le tarn".

bis übermorgen    
marc


----------



## Trailrider79 (28. Juli 2004)

das mit dem bauplatz kriegen wir schon hin, das sollte schon irgendwie klappen. wenn nicht muss ich halt doch auf mein "französisch" bei der netten dame von der anmeldung zurückgreifen  

*die telefonnummern-sammlung hat noch beträchtliche lücken!
bisher habe ich die nummern und emails von:
 - fez
 - h.m.murdock
 - liebesspieler
 - wooly
 - skuehnen

also ran an die tasten!*

gruß jörg

p.s. noch zweimal schlafen, dann gehts endlich los


----------



## liebesspieler (28. Juli 2004)

oh du trottel hast meine nummer doch, stell dich halt nicht so an mensch


----------



## Trailrider79 (28. Juli 2004)

aber lesen kannst du noch, oder?  
oder bist du schlagartig in den ferien zum analphabeten mutiert?


----------



## liebesspieler (28. Juli 2004)

ene mene muh


----------



## fez (28. Juli 2004)

Generation Pisa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (28. Juli 2004)

isch recht


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Juli 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Il faut votre les ascendeurs plus agréable - pas les Schei$$schlepp or les liftes plateaux!


Les "assenceurs" de la carte de Wooly sont marqueés avec des signes EXPRESS (train), TC (télécabine). TS (télésiège)  ou TP (téléphérique)  
La majoritée est marquée TC ou TS.  Il y a q'un seul TP (TP CHAMPERY PLANCHAUX)  sur la carte, mais il y a d'autre TP, a voir ici  
Mai nous ne devons pas les usager!  
Il existe des tarifs groupe à partir de 8 personnes - se renseigner auprès des remontées mécaniques, a voir ici.



			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Si vous recherchez un camping proche de Morzine, voici leur coordonnée :
> - les MARMOTTES (3km) tél 04 50 75 74 44
> - le PRE (4km) tél 04 50 79 24 76
> - le SOLEREY (7km) tél 04 50 79 64 69.


Ich hab' auch ne nette Mail bekommen:
_Bonjour, 

Voici la liste des campings aux environs de Morzine :

Les Marmottes (Essert-Romand, à 3 km) - tél: +33 (0) 450 75 74 44
Le Pré (Montriond, à 3 km) - tél: 450 79 24 76
La Grange aux Frênes (Les Gets, à 7 km) - tél: 450 75 80 60
Le Solerey (St Jean d'Aulps, à 8 km) - tél: 450 79 64 69

Sincères salutations,
Stéphanie_
Die ersten drei hatte ich ja schon mal angerufen, der vierte ist etwas weiter weg. Evtl. werde ich morgen noch einmal anrufen, nachdem Wooly aber gestern auch abgeblitzt ist, rechne ich mir da keine großen Chancen aus, noch eine Reservierung zu kriegen. Dann müssen wir halt sehen, was wir unter Einsatz aller geballten Astralkörper an der Rezeption ausrichten können.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## liebesspieler (29. Juli 2004)

frank, wie sieht das eigentlich aus, ist um vier uhr abfahrt bei dir, oder treffpunkt?


----------



## fez (30. Juli 2004)

Wir treffen uns 4.15 bei mir. Richards Sachen laden wir heute Abend ein - er wird sich übrigens ein Zimmer zum Übernachten nehmen. Wie siehts eigentlich in Deinem Auto aus Hannes - könnten wir dort Stefans auseinandergebautes Rad noch mit reinlegen ? (kein Muss...)

Stefan, Dich holen wir so ca. 4.30 ab - falls Du Lust dazu verspürst könntest Du auch heute Abend Deinen Kram vorbeibringen.

:freu:  :freu: :freu: :freu: :freu: :freu: :freu: :freu: :freu: :freu: :freu: :freu:


----------



## liebesspieler (30. Juli 2004)

du, dass kann ich dir wirklich noch gar nicht beantworten, dafür muss ich erstmal packen. ich nehm zwar allenmöglichen kram mit, der irgendwie von nutzen sein könnte, aber ich denke, dass da scho noch platz sein müsste, wenn es nicht mit dem teufel zugeht. werd heut nachmittag packen und dann nochmal bescheid sagen.


----------



## fez (30. Juli 2004)

Zitat von *Freerider1987*
langweilioges thema


----------



## liebesspieler (30. Juli 2004)

also das mit stefan's rad könnte eng werden, mein auto ist momentan zu 80% voll und da fehlt noch das zelt, der schlafsack, die isomatte und die verpflegung
laufräder und kleinkrams könnte aufm beifahrerplatz noch ein flauschiges plätzchen finden


----------



## fez (30. Juli 2004)

.....


----------



## Don Stefano (30. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan, Dich holen wir so ca. 4.30 ab - falls Du Lust dazu verspürst könntest Du auch heute Abend Deinen Kram vorbeibringen.


würde ich schon wollen, meine Schwester ist aber gerade zu Besuch. Bist du die ganze Zeit zu Hause? - sonst rufe ich vorher nochmal an.
Die wichtigsten Sachen sind ja schon gepackt: Rad, Werkzeug, Protektoren, Helm, Zelt, LuMa, Schlafsack.

Was von den folgenden Dingen soll ich lieber zu Hause lassen:
- Touren-Helm,
- Touren Sattelstütze,
- Warme Klamotten,
- große Standluftpumpe,
- Montageständer?

Das Wetter wird glaubich ganz gut  Wetter.com
Im Moment ists aber etwas bewölkt:






Jetzt sitze ich noch im Büro und warte auf das Ok, dass unsere Auslieferung das Haus verlassen hat.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (30. Juli 2004)

den Rest kann mit


----------



## Don Stefano (30. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Monatgeständer


was soll das jetzt sein?  
Nachdem cook seinen Taschenm*****-Sattel bereits erläutert hat, bist du jetzt dran!

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (30. Juli 2004)

das möchte ich jetzt hier in aller Öffentlichkeit nicht näher erläutern


----------



## liebesspieler (30. Juli 2004)

Generation Pisa...


----------



## specialist (30. Juli 2004)

Ich beneide Euch, Ich beneide Euch,  Ich beneide Euch...   

Also ich wünsch Euch viel Spass´und immer Kette rechts!  

specialist


----------



## fez (30. Juli 2004)

Als ich das Gymnasium "besucht" habe wussten die wenigsten Deutsche bereits von der Existenz einer *Stadt* namens Pisa...



			
				liebesspieler schrieb:
			
		

> Generation Pisa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (3. August 2004)

gesund und munter zurück  

Unterwegs auf Richard`s Höllenhobel


----------



## ykcor (4. August 2004)

wir wollen bilder


----------



## liebesspieler (5. August 2004)

rückfahrt war bissle ätzend - 1,5h in genf gestanden, wegen dem blöden schweizer nationalfeiertag; dafür hatte ich dann den ganzen rückweg feuerwerk ohne ende an der autobahn und "lagerfeuer", anderswo würde man sie als wahre buschbrände bezeichnen, können die schweizer zumindestens errichten .
aber war schon mächtig lustig, der DH war einfach nur krass


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. August 2004)

bin grad dabei die fotos in meine galerie hochzuladen. bald gibts dann die fotos. ich mach dann nen neuen thread für die gesammelten werke auf


----------



## Don Stefano (5. August 2004)

liebesspieler schrieb:
			
		

> aber war schon mächtig lustig, der DH war einfach nur krass


auch lustig, aber der Downhill war sogar für mich (DH Anfänger) gut fahrbar (unter Ausnutzung einiger Chickenways). Lediglich in Mossettes hab' ich an der entscheidenden Stelle keinen Chickenway gefunden und hab vor Schiss erst mal das Rad weggeschmissen.  
Für ausgedehnte Touren werde ich zukünftig immer die Tourensattelstütze mitnehmen. Die Anstiege sind sonst nicht wirklich spaßig, auch wenn das Rad noch unter 15 kg wiegt.

Viele Grüße
Stefan
P.S. Bilder gibs dann heut' abend


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. August 2004)

für bilder hab ich nen extra-thread aufgemacht BILDA 

gruß jörg


----------

